# Disney Planning Sheets with packing list



## Kurby

*PLEASE NOTE 

I no longer have these files and apparently the sites I uploaded them too don't access them anymore or don't exist 

I'm leaving this thread up invade someone gets inspired by them and creates their own. Plus you can still access the Mickey people on the thread noted below

*




Since we have to make advance dining reservations we went through the menus and looked at what we would like to try this time.  There are restaurants that we haven't eaten at yet and we also wanted to try new thing and not have the same meal most of our trip (like chicken)

so in going through the menus i noted down the items of interest and the price to give us an idea of if the dining plan would be better for us or not.  

it's all about planning when you're staying for 16 days.

i was also able to get the secton of the park we want to do that day so that we try to see as much as possible and don't criss cross around.

of course this can all be changed and is subject to the whims of a 3 year old little girl but it gives us a good idea.

here's what we came up with.

one great thing is that i've done it so that it can be printed and folded to make about a 4x6 size then we can laminate it and keep it in our back pack for reference.
















Here is a sample of the Mickey Families I came up with 



















The entire selection can be found here

*http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1969953*


When you receive and change your vacation cards cut on the bottom black line, fold and clue together.  Laminate if you have a machine and you'll have perminate 4x6 cards of your trip planning.


I've had several requests for help on replacing the Mickey Family so I created a little video to show exactly what you need to do.

you can watch it here at youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8am2d0AhC4


----------



## jinia

Very cool and we did print menus from all our ADR's - I love the planning!!!


----------



## davishalfdoz

That is awesome!   How did you do that?  I will be taking my family for our first trip in December for 10 days.  With 6 of us going that could be helpful to organize what everyone wants to make sure we do.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

LOVE it!!!


----------



## dunbarfamily

Very nice!


----------



## KayLuvsMickey

groovy

That is so much more fun than my note pad and grape scented ink pen....dang


----------



## moepanz

How in the world did you do that? It is awsome! 
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Kurby

i used Word and cells for the lines.

just had to figure out the right side which was our travel plans, reservation numbers and approx time we wanted to dine.

will make it very easy to add the res no. when we make the adr's

if anyone wants a copy just let me know.

i also have a packing list for dh, dd and myself which could be taylored for anyone else.


----------



## jdcamp

That is great.  Could I please get a copy???jendancampbell@aol.com



 We are planning a trip with my husbands brothers and sisters (and 8 kids between the ages of 1 and 8) and this would really help.

TIA


----------



## Monica20039

Can you send me a copy at Monica20039@gmail.com 

Thanks!


----------



## cummingss

Awesome!!  I'd LOVE a copy!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I'd love a copy ksc565@aol.com


----------



## Kurby

ok - just sent a copy to

tnkrbelle
jdcamp
and monica

cummings i don't have your email addy


----------



## RALIKA

me too ralika16@yahoo.com


----------



## disneymomto5

I'd love a copy (dinvirginia2000@yahoo.com), that's amazing.  Thanks so much!


----------



## lizzyb

That is soo awesome!

Would love a copy liz_braganca@yahoo.ca


----------



## mommytoone

I want a copy too, just sent you a pm. Thanks!!


----------



## jinia

May I have one to Pleaseeeeeeeeeee!  jinialee@yahoo.com


----------



## Sunny37

Could you send me a copy too?  npengteacher@yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## missesdisney

May I also have a copy?  That is an awesome planning sheet!

maria@missesdisney.com

thanks!


----------



## stines

Me too please? We're leaving in 9 days and this it LOTS better than the one I made! I'd also love to see your packing list, to make sure I'm not missing anything! c.stine@mchsi.com 

Your "family" is adorable too...


----------



## nov02mom

I'd LOVE a copy (the packing sheet too if it's not too much trouble).  Sooooo much cuter than what I could come up with.
nov02mom@aol.com


----------



## txnana

This looks like exactly what I want to make for our group!! You did a great job!!
sandra.greene@gmail.com


----------



## Julie1221

I Would LOVE a copy too!


----------



## metman12345

could i ask for one as well please
i love all the hard work you have done and we are going next month

akyte12345@mac.com thanks thanks thanks thanks


----------



## Kurby

sent to 

ralika
disneymomto5
Lizb
Jinia
Sunny
Missesdisney
Stines
Nov02mom
txnana
mommytoone

If i missed you i don't have your email addy


----------



## Kurby

metman12345 said:


> could i ask for one as well please
> i love all the hard work you have done and we are going next month
> 
> akyte12345@mac.com thanks thanks thanks thanks



got you too.


----------



## Rellagirl

What a great idea! Me too please.

iamme06@hotmail.com


----------



## Supermom3

What a great planning sheet.  Can I get a copy too, please?  It's so nice of you to share.
gltepper@charter.net


----------



## djgeffers1

I would love a copy too please to use on our upcomong trip.

djgeffers1@aol.com


----------



## Zoebear

Me too ??
This is awesome !
georgefamily@nl.rogers.com


----------



## KayLuvsMickey

I'd love a copy of that Craftiness!  ktcoffey1202@hotmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## Tinker*Shell*Bell

You are amazing (my son says "nuts") but I mean amazing.  Thank you so much for all the work you did on this and for sharing it with all of us!!!
 Sheli


----------



## charjo

That is great.  It looks like you have included everything.  May I please get a copy (albertsmom@gmail.com).  We leave in 24 days!  

Thanks


----------



## jinia

Thanks I got mine!!!


----------



## kileybeth

tired of sending copies yet? If not I'd love to receive one too and the packing list!  thanks. you are one talented soul!   happy planning!

kkandress@yahoo.com


----------



## Kurby

Just sent to

rellagirl
supermom
digeffers
zoe
kayluvs
tinkershell
charjo
kileybeth



Jinia were you able to open it?  got an email from someone else saying they couldn't open it.


----------



## marimario

Me too , me too    

mariongpm@aol.com

Thank you


----------



## farscape

Please send us a copy too!

farscapeone@socal.rr.com


----------



## tinkerbell211

Me too!!! gstrickland@hotmail.com
Thanks


----------



## wehavesix

That looks great! If you are still sharing, I'd love a copy too.
mglewis@comcast.net


----------



## moepanz

Never thought to ask for a copy in my orignal post. If you could sent me one I would be greatful. 

moepanz@aol.com

Thanks!


----------



## AgassiFan

I'd love a copy too....

racagassi@aol.com


THANKS!


----------



## basketlover

could you email me too. emily95nick91@aol.com  thanks bunches


----------



## Pixeldust Fairy

I love your design layout, I wish i knew how to use word better.  I would so appriciate a copy.  mosaicme@arn.net

Thank you, thank you thank you!!!


----------



## niclmac

How great are you?!!! I would LOVE a copy of all of that hard work you did!! Thank you so much in advance, I truly appreciate it

niclmac@hotmail.com


----------



## Supermom3

kurby,
Got mine!  Thanks so much.  What a great tool this will be.


----------



## stephy1225

may I have a copy too....stephy1225@yahoo.com


----------



## Kurby

ok - i have everyone up until this post and i'm going away for the weekend so anyone past this post will have to wait until Monday - sorry - 

i'm glad everyone likes it - i really did think i was the only over planner out there LOL.

happy planning everyone.


----------



## goofy320

I would love a copy also.  We're leaving May 5th and I'm still working on things.    My email is goofy320  at aol


----------



## mrs_hower726

I would like one too and if it's not too much trouble, the packing list as well...clarinet_diva04@yahoo.com.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Mom2Max

Me too!...lanerossiter@yahoo.com  This looks great! Thanks for sharing


----------



## crisrn2003

I would love both please.  You've done such hard work and I appreciate your sharing...
criskanern2003@yahoo.com


----------



## madsmom

This looks incredible.  I would also love a copy of both.  You are especially generous for sharing this with all of us!

brucesue@sbcglobal.net

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## rams408

I would love a copy, too.  Thanks sooooo much


----------



## Eeyore4me764

If you would be so kind as to send me a copy of this as well as the packing list, it would be most appreciated.  This is such a cute Idea.  I was telling my DH and he said wow someone out there more organized and more of a planner than you.  Hope you had a great weekend.  And thanks again for sharing with your fellow DISers!!! debbie682@yahoo.com


----------



## gottalluvmickey

I love how you added the cells to the word document.  Nicely done~  would you mind sending me a copy?  Thanks  amanita1313@aol.com


----------



## jennyf2

I would love a copy!  You did a GREAT job!!!

Jennyf2@msn.com

Thanks!


----------



## arob414

May I have a copy, too?  It looks great.  TIA

arob414@hotmail.com


----------



## TMWilson7196

What a great job. Thank you for sharing. Can I have a copy too please? 

TMWilson7196@hotmail.com


----------



## myockey

Please send a copy my way. Thanks so much in advance!!  
myockey@ec.rr.com


----------



## Junick

gosh thats awesome! If yoiu get a chance could you please e-mail me a copy at junick@verizon.net? My huband, 2 daughters, 2 sos-in-law and  2 grandbaby girls are going in Septemmber and it would be great to follow your lead. Afterall they say coping someone is the greatest form of flattery.


----------



## Kurby

rams408 said:


> I would love a copy, too.  Thanks sooooo much



you didn't leave your email addy


----------



## Kurby

Wow - go away for a few days and i'm shocked to see so many people want a copy.

here i thought i was the only over planner out there LOL.

thank you for all your wonderful comments about it.  and i'm glad to help anyone plan.  hummm maybe i should get a job at disney 

I've got everyone up to this point - if i did miss anyone please let me know.


----------



## sherabby

Can you send me a copy too!  My email is sherabby@gmail.com
Thank you!  It is awesome!


----------



## Disneychix

Can I have a copy too. 
rchristopher@mtb.com
I like that it's in Word so we can tweak it to fit our individual needs. But of course all the credit will go to YOU Kurby!!! Thanks!


----------



## Mommytink

Would love a copy sent to galantemom@comcast.net

Thanks


----------



## AlicynWonderland

Me too, Kurby! 

Thanks for sharing your hard work.


----------



## ADKSPiette

Could I get a copy of this too? alicia.piette@comcast.net
I created something in word, but not as nearly as good as yours!


----------



## pixiedust247

Could you please share a copy with me? sbanksnieman@hotmail.com
Thank you so much!


----------



## snow88

Can you send me a copy as well? mgcwcgns@hotmail.com


----------



## kristin t

We leave in 2 days , and your idea is so much better than anything I've been coming up with.  
jonkristin@rcn.com
Thanks again!!


----------



## Kurby

Everyone up until here - check your email -


----------



## Minnie Rose

Hi, I love this forum, so I decided to join!

What you created is amazing, I would love to have a copy too, please

Thank you for being so nice     



I just found out I cannot enter my email address until I have 10 posts. Mmmm. What do I do now?


----------



## Kurby

kristin t said:


> We leave in 2 days , and your idea is so much better than anything I've been coming up with.
> jonkristin@rcn.com
> Thanks again!!



Kristin - any email i send to you keeps coming back with an error message - somethings wrong with your addy.  i can't even return any message you've sent me  and for some strange reason i can't pm you either

do you have another email address?


----------



## Kurby

Minnie Rose said:


> Hi, I love this forum, so I decided to join!
> 
> What you created is amazing, I would love to have a copy too, please
> 
> Thank you for being so nice




I'd be more then happy to MR if you give me your email address


----------



## Minnie Rose

Kurby, apparently I cannot enter my email address until I have 10 posts.
  I guess I'll post a bit around and come back.

That drawing of your family is soooo cute! Did you draw it?


----------



## Minnie Rose

What's MR ?

Sorry, I am a newbie


----------



## Kurby

Minnie Rose said:


> What's MR ?
> 
> Sorry, I am a newbie



  your name Minnie Rose - MR


----------



## Minnie Rose

Oh my Gosh!     (do they have an "embarrassed" smilie?  ehehehe)


----------



## Kurby

Minnie Rose said:


> Oh my Gosh!     (do they have an "embarrassed" smilie?  ehehehe)



no harm - takes a while to figure it all out


----------



## susie48183

I'd love a copy.  We have a group of 19 (13 adults, 6 kids) going New Year's week and need to do alot of planning!

Thanks


----------



## scubadiver

I also would be interested in this and your packing list. thanks in advance.  ufans@hotmail.com


----------



## victorandbellasmom

HI
I'm sending you a pm. Can i get a copy too.


----------



## Kurby

susie48183 said:


> I'd love a copy.  We have a group of 19 (13 adults, 6 kids) going New Year's week and need to do alot of planning!
> 
> Thanks



i need an email address susie


----------



## BigDawgBarkin

This looks awesome!

Please send me a copy - mintyjr at knology dot net

maybe I can get around the 10 post requirement by putting my email address in that way.


----------



## Asellus

That looks really awesome...just as I was starting to plan on where we're eating!
Please send me a copy .... Chyriedr (at) yahoo.com


----------



## Minnie Rose

Kurby said:


> no harm - takes a while to figure it all out




I will use the same idea BigDawgBarkin had (I hope he dosn't mind) and enter my email this way:

mdimattei at mac dot com


Thank you Kurby in advance for the copy


----------



## skw444

I'd love a copy too!  

skw444@msn.com

TIA!


----------



## turtlegirl1

I'd love a copy of the packing lists & the index card guides.  Love the idea!  TIA!!   

MLStrelecki@comcast.net


----------



## Crystal824

I would also like a copy if it isn't too much trouble.  It is great.
crys824@aol.com


----------



## Kurby

All emails to this point have been sent out.

hopefully you can all open them.  if you are having a problem because it was created on vista - though still a word document.  just change the extension to .doc instead of .docx and see if that opens.


----------



## Kurby

BigDawgBarkin said:


> This looks awesome!
> 
> Please send me a copy - mintyjr at knology dot net
> 
> maybe I can get around the 10 post requirement by putting my email address in that way.




BigDawg - you're email is full I can't send it right now - just comes back


----------



## Asellus

Thanks...I'll try to open it soon!


----------



## dweis

Nice organization!


----------



## Asellus

ok...I cant open it on my XP machine...I'll see if it will open on my vista computer when it unoccupied.


----------



## Minnie Rose

I tried changing it to .doc but it doesn't work. The fact is that it's a folder with the doc extension and I don't see anywhere the word document.
Maybe the problem is that I am on mac. I am not sure.
That's ok, I don't want to burden you with troubles, you've already being so incredibly nice.
Thank you,


----------



## Kurby

sorry if you can't open it - i'll try to save it with a different extension - and anyone who didn't get it open can let me know and i'll send it again.


----------



## cglaura

If you are not tired of sending, could I get a copy as well?

mypalmickey180@gmail.com

Thans so much!  I love to plan but won't be getting back until 2010, which seems like forever away, so this will be a nice project for us to help us through.


----------



## tinkerbellmom31

I would love a copy too if that's ok, tinkerbellmom@aol.com. Thank you!


----------



## Mommytink

Mine also would not open.  If you have the time to resend it that would be great.  You are so kind to share all your hard work


----------



## Mommytink

Forgot to retype email address:

galantemom@comcast.net


----------



## BigDawgBarkin

Kurby said:


> BigDawg - you're email is full I can't send it right now - just comes back



Sorry about that!  I just cleared out some stuff so hopefully it will work now

mintyjr at knology.net

if it doesn't work there try this one:

wminton at kilpatrickstockton.com


----------



## Chicago262

Great Job!!  Could I have a copy, too?

runninfam4@yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## Rodnegg

Would you please send me a copy also, Rodnegg@cox.net.

Thanks so much, 
Carol


----------



## daniellejas

can I have a copy.  WE leave sunday but I would love a copy!!
danielle_jas@ hotmail. com


----------



## kimob_rn

I would love a copy!   We're leaving in two weeks and I'm trying to get things all organized!!

Thanks so much!  Great work!

kimob_rn@yahoo.com


----------



## 1lear

I'd love a copy, too. I'm planning our first trip this fall and need all the help I can get. I just signed up today, so I can't post my email address-is there a way you can respond to me???
Thanks!


----------



## Disney4eva

That is so cool!


----------



## rond310

very nice, can I get a copy at rond310@yahoo.com


----------



## dbogen

If you are still sharing copies, can I please be added to the list.? 
Thank you DBogen@charter.net.


----------



## choirfarm

choirfarm@yahoo.com

Thanks.
Christine


----------



## Minnie Rose

Kurby, what's the name of the font you used for "family vacation", "2009", "must see/do list" etc?


----------



## Crosley

Leaving in two weeks and I'd love a copy of the cards as well. Email to: crosley123 AT yahoo.com please!

Thanks!


----------



## sorcerermick

Is it too late to request a copy too?  

Cougarbk8@cs.com


----------



## salemdis

Can I get a copy, too? 

Thanks

salem70123@hotmail (dot) com


----------



## Kurby

1lear said:


> I'd love a copy, too. I'm planning our first trip this fall and need all the help I can get. I just signed up today, so I can't post my email address-is there a way you can respond to me???
> Thanks!



if you type your email address like someone at gmail dot com then i should be able to see it and add it in.


----------



## Kurby

Minnie Rose said:


> Kurby, what's the name of the font you used for "family vacation", "2009", "must see/do list" etc?



It's the Disney font - i think it's called waltograph of something like that

i love it.


----------



## Kurby

everyone to here now has a copy 

thank you for all the compliments on it - it was hard work to create but it was a lot of fun too.

happy planning to everyone.


----------



## numberonenole

You are awesome! I love planning. This is so much nicer than the index cards I used last trip! Can I please get a copy? Thanks!

numberonenole2000@yahoo.com


----------



## mmmears

I am so impressed.  I actually make cards, too, but by hand and they aren't nearly as nice.  If it is not too late, could I please have a copy as well?  My address is mmeller@gmail.com.  Thanks!


----------



## britfish

I was just going to start a thread to see if anyone had a template (like this) for planning.  This is just what I was looking for!!  Can you send it to me too:
depbperley@hotmail.com    Thanks!


----------



## naf917

Can you send that to me to please.  It looks more organized than my index cards

d_nafus@yahoo.com


----------



## Minnie Rose

Kurby said:


> It's the Disney font - i think it's called waltograph of something like that
> 
> i love it.



thank you, Kurby, it's a a very fun font!
By the way, I was finally able to open the word document you sent me. I had to convert it from the new Word, to the old Word, with a program that I found online (free  
Your cards are fantastic and I thank you again for sharing!!!


----------



## TwistofLemon

Hi Kurby
I am so impressed by your hard work! May I have a copy, too?
Thank you so much!
 

twistoflemon99@yahoo.com


----------



## Kurby

up to date to here.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Thanks again Kurby...I made my cards and packing lists using your model last night...came out great.  Thanks again!


----------



## PlutoGirl1117

Could I have a copy too please?  Thank you!

hersee@comcast.net


----------



## CraftyOtt

Could I get a copy also, please?  These look awesome!

CraftyOtt@aol.com


----------



## Tiggerkeeper

Could you send me a copy? That is one of the most awesome planning sheet I have ever seen!!  

melissa1025@aol.com

Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## FIREKYMMIE

If you doin't mind please send to me that is sooooooooo 


firekymmie@aol.com

thanks so much


----------



## Kurby

Updated to here


----------



## Tiggerkeeper

Kurby, I goofed on the address.....

melissa1025@bellsouth.net 

net not .com

Thanks, sorry for the error!


----------



## Kurby

on the way melissa


----------



## erynsmom

I love your idea.  It is exactly what I would love to have, but I don't have the computer skills to do it.
If you are not tired of sending it out I would love a copy as well.  
It seems I cannot send my email address (not enough previous posts) so can I send you a PM?

Thanks.


----------



## Kurby

absoultly erynsmom -


----------



## lpoeppelman

Can I have a copy too, please? Thanks so much! 

poeppelman@buckeyewriting.com


----------



## onehotdisneymama

Kurby, this is fabulous.  I would enjoy having a copy.  Thanks. pbraley1@cfl.rr.com.  It is so nice to have people out there that will share their magic


----------



## MeredithJ

Ooooh, it is so pretty!  Can I have one too  

meredith971@hotmail.com  Thanks for sharing this with us : )

MeredithJ


----------



## southernqueen

Wow...very nice! I love all the hard work you put into this. If it's not too late and you don't mind could I please have a copy as well. My email addy is as follows: my3jmen at yahoo dot com

Thanks!


----------



## abc123mom

I would love a copy!  Thanks so much for sharing with everyone.

LauraHaan at hotmail dot com


----------



## splashmtnfan

Kurby said:


> i used Word and cells for the lines.
> 
> just had to figure out the right side which was our travel plans, reservation numbers and approx time we wanted to dine.
> 
> will make it very easy to add the res no. when we make the adr's
> 
> if anyone wants a copy just let me know.
> 
> i also have a packing list for dh, dd and myself which could be taylored for anyone else.



AWESOME!!!! I have sooooooooooo much to do these days, and love to do this sort of thing, I am making laminated mini-maps with highlighted areas and packing lists, and menus etc. But being a Mom, a full-time employee and volunteer for two churchs I seem more overwhelmed this trip, and I can not even figure out how to get the count-down ticker at the bottom of my sig. Please PM me I would LOVe to add this to our trip planner. Thanks! Oh I guess my e-mail address would be better, Sorry, Lsaenz1984@hotmail.com


----------



## poohfriend

I love the planning part of a vacation.

Will you email me one too.

jbass2435@charter.net

thanks


----------



## jkearson

I'd love a copy of your planning sheets, if it's not too late.  Thanks! jlkearson@yahoo.com


----------



## VLee

If you possibly can, I would also like a copy.  This is really wonderful.  I find it more and more to plan costs ahead and try to plan our menus more.

Thanks.

vlb1821@gmail.com


----------



## metcomerry

I would love a copy also  but I can't post my email address because I don't have more than 10  posts.  But I hope you can figure out what my is by my cryptic discription.  it is metcomerry at of course the ampersand at yahoo of course .com.  Sorry to do it this way.  We leave in 8 days!!!


----------



## devonsmommy

Hi!
That looks fantastic!
Can I please have a copy?

tarynstots1@yahoo.com

Thanks so much!


----------



## Utfootballdiva

May I have it too?

utfootballdiva@yahoo.com


----------



## charity

Me also Please!!!

Charity_howland@hotmail.com

I have been trying to do something like this and FAILED BIG TIME! it would be a great help to me.


----------



## purpledisneyprncess

Hi, I would love a copy of that!!!  

If you don't mind sending another copy along, my email is: 

bubblegumlipz@aim dot com (had to spell it like that b/c I don't have enough posts to be able to list my email)


----------



## onecutemoocow

Can I have one also?

onecutemoocow@yahoo.com

Thanks!!


----------



## Kurby

Up to date with all the emails


----------



## splashmtnfan

Kurby said:


> But i saw a thread months back and decided to make up something for our upcoming trip next spring.
> 
> Since we have to make advance dining reservations we went through the menus and looked at what we would like to try this time.  There are restaurants that we haven't eaten at yet and we also wanted to try new thing and not have the same meal most of our trip (like chicken)
> 
> so in going through the menus i noted down the items of interest and the price to give us an idea of if the dining plan would be better for us or not.
> 
> it's all about planning when you're staying for 16 days.
> 
> i was also able to get the secton of the park we want to do that day so that we try to see as much as possible and don't criss cross around.
> 
> of course this can all be changed and is subject to the whims of a 3 year old little girl but it gives us a good idea.
> 
> here's what we came up with.
> 
> one great thing is that i've done it so that it can be printed and folded to make about a 4x6 size then we can laminate it and keep it in our back pack for reference.



WOW!!! Thanks for the e-mail! YOu certainly have started something here. It will certainly make our trip much easier and more organized......I am a "little" An*l when it comes to organizing Disney trips!!! I actually wish it was my full-time job sometimes


----------



## julian7

I would love a copy also plus your packing list. 
julian7 @coqui.net
(please remove the spaces for the correct email)
Thanks!


----------



## shellynn24

Wow!  What a great planning tool you have made.  If you are still sending them out, I would love to have one...shellynn24@yahoo.com.


----------



## Echo queen

Kurby said:


> Up to date with all the emails



Hello Kurby, I pm'ed you my email.  Do I need to post it here?  Thanks


----------



## momofpirates

Could I get a copy also? sallipung@comcast.net

This is a great tool!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## VWB

That is great.  I will have to try that!!!


----------



## steveandamy

i would love a copy also. Thanks so much

.steveandamy3@verizon.net


----------



## jenn-n-okla

Can I have one of both?  I LOVE those.
jenn_tony_roberson@yahoo.com


----------



## froglover2

Can I have one to?
csbwhite@rogers.com


----------



## MaidMarian

Thats so much cuter than my worksheets.  Could I please get a copy?  nnejabari@yahoo.com   -Thanks


----------



## JnX1

Could I also get a copy? 

JnX1@aol.com

Thank you!


----------



## ktfindora

That looks great! I need any help I can get with being organized... 
Can I please get a copy too?
Thanks in advance!
ktfindora@comcast.net


----------



## DisneyBugs

Kurby --- I would so appreciate a copy of what you posted!  It's PERFECT.  
I'm at:   disneybug@charter.net.  
Thanks much!!!  GREAT JOB!!!
-Kel


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Kurby:

Please add me to the list of people who would like both!  I've got three months left before our trip so that's plenty of time to monkey around and make, and remake my lists, etc.  I think the planning is ALMOST as fun as the trip itself.  

Thanks!

mommak1010@aol.com


----------



## Kurby

up to date to here.

if i missed anyone since the beginning please let me know and i'll send again.

Hope those who have it are planning up a storm


----------



## princesspat209

Would love to have copies of both. thanks, great job. princesspat209@hotmail.com


----------



## kristenz

Can I get one as well? I have an Excel spreadsheet that I have used for the last several years (one column per day - breaks it all out by hour with parade times etc.), but would love to see other variations. I love the idea of the pocket version! I'm counting down to booking ADRs for my December trip.  email is kristen@zinkowsky.com

Thank you!!!


----------



## haveitall

This would be so much easier that the 8x11 one my DH made in 2006.  we have 42 table service ADR made.

Can you please send me the instructions on how you did this?

Thank,

Sylvia in MN

sesposito@live.com


----------



## Echo queen

I would love a copy.  

Thanks


----------



## WeGoDisney04

I would love a copy also! Thanks!!
wjsegarra@yahoo.com


----------



## smidgy

kurby! that is so nice of you to go to all this work sending it to all these people!  you really should just publish it and sell it!


----------



## maryannlandin

I would LOVE to have a copy of this and your packing list.  THANK YOU!!!!!!!  

I don't have 10 posts yet so I can't put my actual email address. 

maryannlandin@hotmail(dot)com


----------



## GoofyBaby

Oooh, I love planning documents like this!  May I have a copy too?  

miladymajor@sbcglobal.net

Thank you so much for your generosity!


----------



## Kurby

smidgy said:


> kurby! that is so nice of you to go to all this work sending it to all these people!  you really should just publish it and sell it!





hahaha would could i charge?  5 Disney bucks 

hummmm..... maybe


----------



## Kurby

kristenz said:


> Can I get one as well? I have an Excel spreadsheet that I have used for the last several years (one column per day - breaks it all out by hour with parade times etc.), but would love to see other variations. I love the idea of the pocket version! I'm counting down to booking ADRs for my December trip.  email is kristen@zinkowsky.com
> 
> Thank you!!!




Hey kristen

could you send me a copy of your sheets too?  i'd love to see them kurby01@gmail.com


----------



## Kurby

All caught up to here


----------



## CLynnJones

That is awesome!! Could I please get a copy too? My e-mail is carlielyn@aol.com.

Thank you!


----------



## mackeyapp

Hi

Could I also bother you for a copy.

Thanks so much!

joanbm@ns.sympatico.ca


----------



## truegirl

Would you send along one for me too, please?
armadaavon@comcast.net


----------



## Hootch

to your list if possible.  That is a great looking sheet.

hootch62@bellsouth.net

Thanks


----------



## pjwelch

I would also appreciate a copy sent to pwelch1@salmun.com Thanks!!


----------



## mom2aiden

Amazing!  Can I receive a copy too?  I'll PM you my email address.

TIA!!!!


----------



## UtahDisneyFan

Very cute.  You are talented.  If it's no trouble may I have a copy too?
abbymorrill@hotmail.com


----------



## Momsquared

Hi there!
Hoping you wouldn't mind sharing with another one of us if you can!
carolina.0212@sympatico.ca
Thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## Castle crazy

I am totally impressed.   What an incredible idea.  If you are still sharing I would love to have a copy: jcastle@1scom.net

Thank you very much!
Nonnie


----------



## erynsmom

Hi Kurby,
Could I get a copy too.
Love your work.

c.carpenter@cogeco.ca


----------



## Minniekins

Your planning list looks really great and I'd love a copy if you wouldn't mind endng one to me too!   

kinjabear@aol.com

Thank you so much!!


----------



## KADDY12

I AM AN OVER PLANNER TOO. THEY CALL ME THE CHART LADDY AT WORK.
MAY I PLEASE HAVE A COPY TO OF THIS AND THE PACKING LIST. 
 I CANT POST AN EMAIL YET
SO I AM GOING TO BREAK IT DOWN I PARTS SO YOU CAN SEND IT
Kristie
addy
@
comcast.net
so just add all the above words together

THANKS A BUNCH


----------



## mcreamer9

I would love a copy also....thanks so much!!

mcreamer9@aol.com


----------



## Minnie M6

Me too please! If you get a chance I would love a copy  

ashriver@suddenlink.net

Thanks for sharing


----------



## JanetRose

Can I also get a copy?  It looks fun!  jrsain@go.com

Thanks!


----------



## RMAMom

I would also love a copy. Thank you for sharing your talents with us!

**Edited** to remove my email addy. Thanks for sending them, I plan on tailoring them for our trip to be sure that I don't miss anything that I want to do. I will also make one for my teenagers so they can go on their own and they will know where DH and I will be as well as when and where to meet for dinner!
Thanks again for sharing your hard work and creativity with us!


----------



## Tink&Peter

These are awesome and cute!  I would love a copy but I'm new to the board.  And, since this is my very first post I'm not allowed to give out my email address.  Guess I will have to remedy this situation and post again later!


----------



## Hootch

can't you just type your email address in the body of your message?  I know that private messages are limited initially, but I don't see how they could stop an insertion in the text.


----------



## Zeebs

Wow this is great, if you are still emailing them out could you please send me one kirstwheeler@hotmail.com

Thanks in advance 
Kirsten


----------



## santa's surpriz

That is awesome! I would love a copy! Can you please send to hludwig@columbus.rr.com ? Thanks in advance. 

BTW...I do the same thing. I planned out our must do dining ADRs and then priced out the flat rate restaurants and checked out menus for others with our typical dining habits to find out  if I would save on the dining plan. It's a more accurate  figure than the calculators available. 

HAve a great trip!


----------



## Tink&Peter

Hootch said:


> can't you just type your email address in the body of your message?  I know that private messages are limited initially, but I don't see how they could stop an insertion in the text.



Hi There - 
With my original post I tried to insert my email address - that's how I found out I could not use my email address until after 10 post.    


So now I have post #2 --- soon I will get to the 10 and try again!!! 


Error message:  To be able to post e-mail addresses your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 1 posts.

Please remove e-mail addresses from your message, then you will be able to submit your post.


----------



## PADISFAM

Kurby- could I bother you to send me one- very cute!  TIA!
jabern03@msn.com


----------



## shaunaluvsdisney

You did an awesome job.  I am brand new to this site and this is my 1st post.


----------



## Kurby

Ok - i'm up to date to here  though i think i missed one or two - if you don't receive it please send me a pm and i'll shoot it off again.


----------



## michelleck

Kurby, what a beautiful job you have done!  If you would be willing to send me copies of both the planner and packing sheet I would be most appreciative.  I can't type out my email address (newbie) so I will try it this way:  mck1438@comcast dot net  Thank you so much for sharing your hard work!

Michelle



Kurby said:


> Ok - i'm up to date to here  though i think i missed one or two - if you don't receive it please send me a pm and i'll shoot it off again.


----------



## LPersio

I would love a copy lpersio88@hotmail.com.

Thanks


----------



## dizneychik

As soon as I can post my email address I would love a copy as well!


----------



## fvols98

I would love a copy for our 2009 trip.  My email address is fvols@yahoo.com.

Thanks.


----------



## diskidz

What a great job.  I would love a copy if you get a chance.  Thanks in advance!
treejames67@hotmail.com


----------



## kc3394

I would LOVE to have a copy of this and your packing list.


Thank you for sharing !!!

kathi@wildtravel.net


Kathi


----------



## TandT

That is incredible!!  I know you are certainly getting bombarded with requests!!  But if you have the time, can you PLEASE send it to me??  We are planning a trip in December...our FIRST X-mas trip!!!!

Thanks soooo much!!!!!!!  
beautifyyourskin@yahoo.com


----------



## disneymom2twins

One more annoying Dis'er who would be eternally grateful for a copy:

kmajka@nc.rr.com


Thank you!


----------



## tina_la

I would love to have one also
tinashelbytodd@yahoo.com
Thanks


----------



## lobeth

Me too, if you don't mind!

lobeth @ toast . net

Thanks!!!


----------



## nosy parker

Me too!  Me too!

Pretty please for both if you don't mind.

nosyparker1@gmail.com


----------



## jakenzie32

If you are still sending copies, I would cherish one. Thanks.

jakenzie32@sbcglobal.net


----------



## relcx4

I am a planning nut and right now have all my info in an excel document. I would love it if you would share, you did a great job putting it together.

My email: relsmx4 @ yahoo. com

Thanks so much! Hope you enjoy your trip.
Rebecca


----------



## Cdnmommy

If you're still sending out I would love to see it!  melissa.irwin@sympatico.ca.

Thanks!


----------



## coruth4

I would love a copy also please!
kcoruth@adreamkitchen.com

Thank you!


----------



## annie1995

I would love a copy if you are still sending them out!!!  That looks fantastic for planning!!!  My email address is

myboyslovestitch@att.net


Thanks a million!!!


----------



## dizneychik

If your still sending copies out I would love a copy. 

dizneychik@yahoo.com 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pstecker

I would love a copy!

rosetta_aspen at hotmail.com

Thanks a ton!


----------



## jmdisney73

i'd love an email copy
thanks


----------



## philliesflyers

I made a spreadsheet but it on 8x11.  I would your idea.  I am driving my husband crazy.

I don't have enough posts yet to put my eamil address here.

Is there some other way I could your layout?

Amy


----------



## mom2my3kids

I would love a copy as well..

amom2my3kids@yahoo.com


----------



## princess4life

I would love to have copies as well!  This looks awesome!

ynager@sbcglobal.net  52 days until WL!


----------



## philliesflyers

I don't have enough post yet so here my email address.  I had to put spaces in it.

dnafish1996 @ comcast. net

Thanks.


----------



## Goofy_Girl

lol I know your getting flooded with requests but if you have a chance I would like a copy of your super cute planner as well poutou@comcast.net

Thanks!


----------



## Kurby

All up to date to here.

Happy Planning Everyone.


----------



## Tink&Peter

philliesflyers said:


> I don't have enough post yet so here my email address.  I had to put spaces in it.
> 
> dnafish1996 @ comcast. net
> 
> Thanks.





That was creative and I still don't have enough posts to place email ....so I'm a copy cat of your smarter method.  ;-)


If you are willing I still would love an electronic version of both your items.   My emails has spaces in it:
april _ romer @ yahoo.com


----------



## 3"Mouse"keteers

Kurby said:


> i used Word and cells for the lines.
> 
> just had to figure out the right side which was our travel plans, reservation numbers and approx time we wanted to dine.
> 
> will make it very easy to add the res no. when we make the adr's
> 
> if anyone wants a copy just let me know.
> 
> i also have a packing list for dh, dd and myself which could be taylored for anyone else.


Would you please send me a copy and also a copy of the packing list? Thanks so much! My email is Courtney_Harris82@yahoo.com  Thanks again!


----------



## chaoscent

Kurby said:


> i used Word and cells for the lines.
> 
> just had to figure out the right side which was our travel plans, reservation numbers and approx time we wanted to dine.
> 
> will make it very easy to add the res no. when we make the adr's
> 
> if anyone wants a copy just let me know.
> 
> i also have a packing list for dh, dd and myself which could be taylored for anyone else.


 
I would love a copy also if it isn't too much trouble?  
Thanks, Penny


----------



## disneyjournalist

What an awesome idea!


----------



## kc3394

Kurby said:


> All up to date to here.
> 
> Happy Planning Everyone.




I didn’t receive my e-mail?!?!? 
(my request is under 5-27)

Please send me  your planner and packing list. 

Thank you again !!!

Kathi@wildtravel.net


Kathi


----------



## cameel61

I would love a copy of both but since I haven't posted on this site in the past it won't let me leave my email.  But it is 

cameel822 at yahoo  dot com

Colleen


----------



## WelovMickey!

yeah! I love planning! Can I please have it too. ingridtab3@yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## shaunaluvsdisney

Hi!  What a great thing you're doing letting everyone have your planners.  Please, I don't have enough posts yet to put my e-mail connection link for you but I would love to have both.  noahrk at sbc global dot net.  I had to write it that way because it wouldn't let me post it the "normal" way.  I hope you understand it.  
Thanks so much.
Shauna


----------



## Momsquared

That is beautiful!!!
I'm behind in my planning for my August trip... AHHHH!!!   If you have the chance, I would love a copy of this.  You are amazing!!!
 
carolina.0212@sympatico.ca
THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mickeypal

I would love a copy of both plans, too!  You are busy sending these out, but if you don't mind sending one more, I would appreciate it!  Thank you so much!:goodvibe
mickeypal @ sbcglobal.net 
Would not let me add my email address.  I haven't posted in years, but am heading back to WDW!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

I would love a copy too please.  What a great idea!

grimnok @ yahoo . com


----------



## Grammie3

I am the ultimate planner. I love yours. I made up a folder for each person last year, but that is great a fold up one!

I am planning a for next June a Land & Sea (4 Land & 3 Sea) for our family, which includes our 2 sons, their wives, and between them 3 of our grandkids.
The children will be 2,  5 and 6 yrs. old. ( the 2 yr old will be turning 3 about 3 weeks after the vacation).

The children have never been to WDW so, this will be their first time, and since their parents have not been in a loong time there are alot of new things for them too. 

I am not going to WDW at all this year and I am having withdrawal from it, having gone the last 2 yrs in a row with other friends and family. I did all the plans for last Sept. and still have them, but love yours.

I know you are swamped sending it out, but if you don't mind one more I would love it! e-mail to cjrn1979 @ yahoo . com. I put spaces so it would come out here. 
Thanks
Grammie3


----------



## wendithepooh

I would love both as well,if you have time and energy.This will be my kids first time at WDW.My oldest is 14,so it is time to go.

Wendi223@yahoo.com

Thank you sooooooooo much.


----------



## baloo's girl

Awesome!!! May I have a copy too. sarahbeth476@hotmail.com


----------



## thomasclan85

.


----------



## Kurby

Hi Kathi,

Sorry you didn't get it - strange - it's listed in the email i sent out.   

I've send you another copy - let me know that you got it.

Karen.





kc3394 said:


> I didnt receive my e-mail?!?!?
> (my request is under 5-27)
> 
> Please send me  your planner and packing list.
> 
> Thank you again !!!
> 
> Kathi@wildtravel.net
> 
> 
> Kathi


----------



## Kurby

Up to date again.


----------



## thomasclan85




----------



## kc3394

Kurby said:


> Hi Kathi,
> 
> Sorry you didn't get it - strange - it's listed in the email i sent out.
> 
> I've send you another copy - let me know that you got it.
> 
> Karen.



Karen,
Thank you.... I also sent you a other e-mail address...kc331994@yahoo.com  might work better !!!


Also where or who made your Mickey family signature??


Kathi


----------



## mickeypal

Thanks, Kurby, it is great!!!


----------



## eyenjeff

HI!

I would love a copy!  eyenjeff@sbcglobal.net   Thanks!

Eileen


----------



## Kurby

I did them myself.  It's the same family that's in the spreedsheet.

made them up after being inspired by someone elses siggy pic





kc3394 said:


> Karen,
> Thank you.... I also sent you a other e-mail address...kc331994@yahoo.com  might work better !!!
> 
> 
> Also where or who made your Mickey family signature??
> 
> 
> Kathi


----------



## Grammie3

Got my Copy, Thanks. I did check it opened fine. Now comes the fun of planning!

Really impressed with how long you will be able to be on vacation! Wish we could have that much time. 


Again Thank you! 
Cindy


----------



## hhwhittington

i just came across you fab calendar and was wondering if you could email me one, or tell me how you do it.  we are going in july (party of 8) and are going to mk, ak, and mgm. thanks so much.


----------



## brenalexacamp

we joked about how sad it was that we were planning WHERE to eat every day but then we   because we knew WHAT we were going to eat everyday! Alfredo would be too heavy that day, a nice steak good after this day, we can't eat THAT then go on ToT!


----------



## funnybear

Looks wonderful--would love a copy.
thank you!
dtdowras@optonline.net


----------



## jeminni

please send me one too

jeminnib@hotmail.com

thanks


----------



## MagicMom of 2

This is awesome and beats my Excel spreadsheet!  Could you send one to me...joanbarker@bellsouth.net


----------



## Mary.Poppins

I hope I can still get one...
Thanks
wunder5@juno.com


----------



## ddstratton

Looks great!!  Could I also get a copy?  Thanks!!

ddstratton@gmail.com


----------



## Mickey Pal

I love your spreadsheet.  As soon as I have enough posts I will give you my email address.  Great job!


----------



## Mickey Pal

I finally got enough posts to use my email.  Can I please have a copy of your spreadsheet.

apeppler@charter.net

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Love_Goofy

Tried to send PM - not sure if went through.

Can you send me both the planning and packing sheets?

thanks.

ap0517@charter . net

(of course with no spaces)


----------



## stcassidy

I would love a copy!!!

tricia.cassidy@gmail.com

thank you in advance.

Tricia


----------



## hoffman1

I would like a copy too please!

teresahoffman@bellsouth.net

thanks!


----------



## pugga04

can i have a copy
thanks
bibit024@cox.net


----------



## teacher9702

Could I get a copy of this?  First trip next summer with 12yr old and 6 yr old.  I want to be as prepared as possible.  THANKS!!

teacher_87 @ hotmail.com (without the spaces)


----------



## Kurby

All up to date again.  

sorry for the delay, we've been away.


----------



## disneyjunkie

Can I please have a copy?

Thanks

LaTHopkins@aol.com


----------



## eyenjeff

Kurby said:


> All up to date again.
> 
> sorry for the delay, we've been away.



WOW!!!   You ARE organized!  Thanks for the copy!!!


----------



## pakhowe

Would love a copy of the planning and packing sheets.  They are awesome!!  Thanks so much in advance.

TJsMomme@aol.com

Kim


----------



## chefnm

Excellent work, can I please get a copy.
mease@ptd.net


----------



## LittlePurplePumpkin

I did this when we went to disney. I loved looking at the menu and picking out what I want to eat


----------



## CarolinaMomOf3boys

Great idea!! Can i please get a copy sent to asweetmelissa@aol.com ?

Thank you!
Melissa


----------



## Stargazer

I absolutely love this idea!  Could you send me a copy for our August trip:

secrease731@yahoo.com

(I also love the little Mickey family -- works perfectly for us as we are a dad, mom and DD  )


----------



## ashleydean

Are you still sending out copies?  If so I would love a copy of both.  I am planning a large family reunion.  Thanks.

john@dukduke.net


----------



## jacksmomma

I am the only veggie in my family.    I have to look at the menus before hand to see if I can even eat somewhere.  On my spreadsheet with my ADRs, I have notes about what I can eat at the different counter service places in all the parks.


----------



## yourmouseness

You did such a great job. I would love a copy.

fanofbudchevy8 at aol dot com

Thanks


----------



## toledo13

I've been seeing everyone want a copy for a couple of weeks now...

so can I have one too???    

annmarieeners@yahoo.com


THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## glitterpink

I woul like one sian2482@yahoo.co.uk  Thanks


----------



## sashagiselle

I love it! Can you send me a copy? adriana.e.houton@marsh.com

Thanks


----------



## Eefje

Hi can i get a copy to please??    

My addy: eefje15 at hotmail dot com

Thank you!


----------



## Bell30012

Please add me to the copy list...  I'm always trying to come up with a better plan.  bell30012@aol.com


----------



## got2luvtink

Would you mind sending me a copy too?

mytri04@yahoo.com

Thanks!!!


----------



## puglove24

Could you send me your planning sheet. I'm brand new to the disboards but I LOVE vacation planning and this looks perfect for our family's trip in Sept.


----------



## ahappydisneymommy

If you are still giving this out, I would love a copy!
Thank you!

hunnyofapage@yahoo.com


----------



## carolinadj

Would also love to have a copy!  Thanks so much for organizing.
arkerdoc36 at hotmail.


----------



## kastel

subscribing


----------



## Cheeseball

I would love a copy as well, thank you!

quijohn77 at gmail dot com


----------



## Kurby

And we're up to date again.

boy i never imagined my little planner would be so popular.


----------



## DisneyFun08

Your plan is awesome! Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## kidneygirl

I'd love a copy as well.

paul.tami08 at yahoo dot com

Thanks!!!


----------



## jerseybeachgal

Hi Kristen,
If you are still sharing I would also love a copy  and could you send packing list too. I don't have 10 posts so I can't put actual email address. Thanks again so much!!! jlbruno1 at comcast dot net


----------



## Tigerlily952

oh this is just what I have on my list to create today, would you mind sending me one?

fourmadsons@yahoo.com

tigerlily952


----------



## lexntaysmom

Hello - 

Can you send to me as well, this will be our first trip to the World and this would be a huge help. Thanks!

Melissa

mprice37 at cox dot net


----------



## djgeffers1

Could you send me another copy for our trip in Sept ? I ahd a copy but lost it along the way. 

Thanks so much. djgeffers1@aol.com


----------



## kcool

I would love to have a copy.  It is going to be our first trip and we are trying to get organized and I am a bit overwhelmed at times.  Thank you!! 
my e-mail is rayandkristi@yahoo.com


----------



## tlriv5

Wow!  You've been busy!  I would love to have a copy too.  We are planning or trip for Oct.  We've already made our ADR's so we could start filling ours in.  Thanks you so much!  Leslie

TLRIV5@ALLTEL.NET


----------



## IdoBeliveinFairies

Very Clever idea. Would love to have a copy. my e-mail is Eurekacheese004@yahoo.com. I just love the idea of it being fold-able to 4x6! thanks in advance.


----------



## huskrlovr

We are leaving in 27 days and I just found this thread.  My husband thinks I am nuts with all the planning I am doing.


----------



## huskrlovr

I would love to have a copy if you have the time!

hemstreet@suddenlink.net


----------



## bababear_50

Goodmorning "Kurby" girl
Mel here,,a fellow Canadian ,,
I think the planner is wonderful,,and was wondering if I could get a copy,,

Hugs and thank-you 
Mel

P.S HAPPY early Canada Day!!

bababear_50@hotmail.com


----------



## qv09vvp

Awesome!!

 

Can you please send me a copy also?  scw4m06@yahoo.com

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Kurby

Up to date again. 

Happy Canada Day to all my fellow Canuckers.


----------



## lexntaysmom

Thank you for sending me the doc, it's wonderful. I'm sure it will help me plan our first trip and get as much done as we can.


----------



## gladstoneganderfan

Hi, could you send me a copy too please?  I love your planner! Thanks so much. 

edited to add- forgot my email -isabella141@comcast.net


----------



## billysmommy

I would love to get a copy too ~ blcadd@aol.com

This will definitely come in handy for our Jan trip


----------



## candypotter1

How awesome is that! I wish I was that organize. We are just going and flying by the seat of our pants.


----------



## 4everluvDisney

Great job! If you are still sending copies could I please have one too? Also, your packing list would be appreciated. We are planning for our trip in only?!? 85 days....  Will it ever get here?

Thanks, my email address is oddgoose@sympatico.ca


----------



## WendyMS

I too would love a copy.  I've been trying to create my own planning sheets, but just hate everything I've tried so far.  I absolutely love these!!!

Thanks in advance!  This is so appreciated!! 

Wendy

Please send to wsavakes@hotmail.com


----------



## candypotter1

If you have time will you please send me a copy of the list. thank you in advance : )

candypotter1@yahoo.com


----------



## rangermom

Could you send me a copy too?  That is awesome!

kmorris9956@yahoo.com


----------



## noritake1

me too if it's not too much trouble thanks Jill noritake1@aol.com thanks


----------



## *Wish*Upon*A*Star*

Can you send me a copy, too?  It's so cute!  Thank you!  oakangel80@yahoo.com


----------



## spotdot001

Please send me a copy of your planning documents. Thanks in advance. cgwil1256@aol.com


----------



## Dragonfly*Tink

Please ... if you wouldn't mind, I would like a copy too!  Also, the packing list if it isn't too much trouble?  Thank you!

yakiw@telus.net


----------



## momminnie

could I have a copy too? Please. Thank you.  tararimer97@hotmail.com


----------



## ENSOCK

Could I please get a copy too!  Thanks! tntchustz@yahoo.com


----------



## Disney Dad of 5

I too would like to take a look, please send to:  andy.chatfield@yahoo.com


----------



## rcsrodriguez

Newbie here completely overwhelmed and trying to absorb all this great info!!

I would love a copy of this planning tool as well, if someone would be so kind as to foward to me. I don't have enough posts to share my email so I suppose I need to receive via PM?  


Many thanks in advance.


----------



## spalady

thats really nice could you e-mail me one also rafmjf@aol.com


----------



## spalady

I would also like your packing sheet also 
thanks
I am so overwhelmed and I only have 1 more month  (use the above address)


----------



## Kurby

rcsrodriguez said:


> Newbie here completely overwhelmed and trying to absorb all this great info!!
> 
> I would love a copy of this planning tool as well, if someone would be so kind as to foward to me. I don't have enough posts to share my email so I suppose I need to receive via PM?
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance.



just separate your email addy.  like this

kurby01 at gmail .com


----------



## Kurby

uptoday again.


----------



## jhpatrick1

You did an awesome job.  Would you mind sending of a copy of these my way as well. THANKS so much!!!!!

jhpatrick at verizon.net


----------



## hink4687

So neat!  I'd love a copy!
sepdisneyphoto@gmail.com


----------



## Darlington101

Great idea! May I have a copy too please? kouza@cox.net


----------



## havinfun

Will you please send one to me peggyd80@hotmail.com.  Maybe you should look into getting a patent.   Thank you.


----------



## NJDisneyGal

Could you please send me a copy as well  sjbella at aol . com
Thank you so much!


----------



## 2disneygirls

I saw your DARLING daily organizer a couple of weeks ago....then I couldn't find it again; I've been searching and searching....... 

I'll pm you my email ~ if you're still sharing this, I'd LOVE LOVE LOVE a copy!!!


----------



## BarbaraJ

I would also like a copy if you are still sharing! Thanks!! 
chrisandbj82704 @aol.com


----------



## Mom3girls

I too would LOVE a copy!!! More planning, could life get ANY better?  Thanks!


christalynnb@msn.com


----------



## autiger86

Oh my goodness...I have trying to make something on excel for a month and it is pitiful.  Can I join the long list of people wanting what you have?

Thanks:   marvncat@knology.net


----------



## Missin'Disney

Hi there...this is a neat idea and if you have a minute, could you please e-mail me one too (plus the packing slip)  @ l_malfettone@yahoo.com?
Thanks!!


----------



## Avojeo

If you are still sending out copies I would love to have one!!!

scrap-booking@carolina.rr.com

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Kurby

okey dokey - all up to date to here.

I'm going camping for a week so if you are requesting a copy from here on you'll have a little wait but it's worth it. 

Cheers.


----------



## Leonsmom

please send me one too
leonsmom1102@yahoo.com 
thanks!


----------



## Avojeo

Thank you so much!!!  This is really neat.  You are very talented!!!

Have fun camping!!!


----------



## KPLC

Hi there ! That is awesome - we are going in Aug.
Would love a copy...
kerrigomes@rogers.com


----------



## finallykim

Have fun camping!

Add me to the list

gailm99@mailcity.com


----------



## GoofTroop

Kurby said:


> okey dokey - all up to date to here.
> 
> I'm going camping for a week so if you are requesting a copy from here on you'll have a little wait but it's worth it.
> 
> Cheers.



This is such a neat idea!  If you wouldn't mind sending it my way, I'd love it!

Thanks in advance (and have a fun time camping!),
Elizabeth


----------



## GoofTroop

GoofTroop said:


> This is such a neat idea!  If you wouldn't mind sending it my way, I'd love it!
> 
> Thanks in advance (and have a fun time camping!),
> Elizabeth



Forgot to add my email:
kaplarklan@aol.com

Thanks again!
Elizabeth


----------



## ttester9612

This is great.  I'm planning my dad's 80th birthday in Disney, your document will really come in handy.  Could you please email me a copy to  ttester9612@comcast.net

thanks for all you hard work.


----------



## mc'smommy

Me too Please......

Lisaandmckinley@aol.com


Thank you so much


----------



## MzGemini

I would love a copy too.  lisasumarah@hotmail.com

TIA


----------



## DisneyTiger

wow, I would love one too if you have the time to send it!

becnelsu@bellsouth.net

Thanks! Have fun camping!


----------



## tgrace3

Can you send me a copy at (tgrace@new.rr.com).  Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## DramaQueen

I think you have done an awesome job.  Could you send me a copy at chris.snowdon@sympatico.ca  We are going August 11-21 and cannot wait.  You are the ultimate planner!  Thanks, Julie


----------



## nicolem05

I would really appreciate a copy! Thank you  nicolemarshall2005@hotmail.com


----------



## PoohPhan

Wow, those are very impressive! I'd love a copy (the packing list too). Thank you for sharing your hard work and creativity. This will really help me out for our upcoming trip, Aug. 19-29.

juliehelmreich@yahoo.com


----------



## tybrilinja

Oh my goodness, I bet you never expected this kind of responce!!     I would love a copy of both your lists when you get the time, we are not going until November so no rush.  I hope you have a great time camping.  Thank you so much for your thoughtfulness.  Since I'm a newbie I can't post my email, so here goes.   stschrad531 at yahoo dot com


----------



## sfarmbo

Would love a copy, 12 people going in Oct. This would be so helpful thanks..
sfarmbo@msn.com
Thanks...


----------



## Mommy2SabrinaJeremy

I'd really like a copy if you're still sending them.

triciafurman @ sbcglobal . net


----------



## twooley2

Could you send one to me wow this is nice
funcouple6@yahoo.com


----------



## liam1957

patsy195743@googlemail.com would love a copy please


----------



## Disney Josh

thanks again


----------



## tinkerbell_1977

May I get a copy also?? I love it! tinkerbell_1977@comcast.net

Thanks!!


----------



## Kurby

Okey dokey,

We're back from camping, i'm covered (literally covered) in mosquito bites, wishing that we went to Disney instead of camping because even if Disney had half the rain and mud we had while camping we would have had more fun (mud in a spa - fun, mud around your campsite and in your tent - not so fun)

anyways.  i'm up to date again with the requests.

some of you were leaving fairly soon so i hope you can still use my planning sheets and that they get to you in time - check your email.

happy planning.


----------



## kbmaggs

Thanks so much for your generosity!!
KBMAGGS@aol.com


----------



## Olivia'sMom

Could I please get a copy also?  Thank you so much!!!!
candy_lee25@yahoo.com


----------



## cummingss

Add me too, please!!

cummingss@aol.com


----------



## mrsgrumpybear

me too please mrsgrumpybear@msn.com


----------



## Kurby

Up to date again.

Can't believe it's mid summer.


----------



## Kurby

just wondering if i can change the title of this as per some emailed requests.


----------



## MissyPooh5890

Oh, I would so love one too, if you don't mind.

missy7870@sbc global.net   (no spaces)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kdkbrebel

Me to please kdkbrebel@sbcglobal.net thanks.


----------



## roxrox

I'm so in   with yours. Mine is  a real joke. 

If you don't mine , I would   a copy .
roxanetrottier@videotron.ca

Thanks for your time


----------



## mkwj

that looks great


----------



## triciadanna

That is great! If you don't mind can I have a copy too?


----------



## triciadanna

I can't post an email until my 10th post, sorry about all the replys but I'm almost there.


----------



## triciadanna

Yeah I made it! NOW if you don't mind can you send me a copy too 
triciadanna@bellsouth.net


----------



## DropkickMurphys

Thanks!


----------



## dsnyrn

Hi, I would love this card outline.   But  I am unable to place my e-mail here You are so creative.  I am lucky I can place columns on my page.
Thanks
Andrea


----------



## GoofyGalPal

You did a wonderful job on your planning guide can I get a copy of that for my family? We are going to ASM 2009 and this will be our 3rd visit I would love to be this organized I think it would help my family. Or can you tell me where you created this at so I can create my own. Thanks a bunch I hope you can help out a new disboarder!!! That is a great spreadsheet. If you can email me at jfrisbey525aol.com Kirby i would be very appreciative I know you have helped out a lot of people.


----------



## goNsoon2WDW

Looks great!  I would love a copy if you don't mind...
slgarcia@everestkc.net
Thank you!


----------



## leeann32

Me too please
lvkierecki@yahoo.com


----------



## wthchristi

If you get a chance I would love a copy. Thank you!!

wthchristi@aol.com


----------



## teacher09

I would love one also.  ms0103263 at email dot lmc dot edu
Sorry I had to spell it out
MeLisa
First trip:March '09


----------



## Kurby

all up to date.  hope everyone's funky email addy's got it.  if not let me know.


----------



## BelleOfTheBall76

That looks great...could I receive a copy too?  shannon.cash@greencastle.com


Thanks!!


----------



## disneycrazy2004

This is amazing - we are leaving in two weeks. can you please send me a copy at    vessy@pei.eastlink.ca

Would be greatly appreciated

thanks a lot


----------



## lvvacation

How generous of your time to do this!! I would love one too, you can send it to kdhead@tds.net. Thanks!!


----------



## nana2tots

Could i have one , Please
nana2tots@yahoo.com


----------



## tigger21475

That is great.  Could I have one sent too.  I would love the packing list too.
beckynrob@wi.rr.com


----------



## BuffettBoy

Thats awesome, would love one too please  greg@fecoyne.com.
Thanks


----------



## toocherie

I would also appreciate getting a copy at toocherie@aol.com

Thanks!


----------



## CdnDisneyFan

I'd love a copy as well, jdawson21@cogeco.ca

Thanks!

Jules


----------



## tybrilinja

Could I please have a copy too?  I would really like the packing list too.  My email is stschrad531@yahoo.com . 

  I don't know what our trip would be like without all the amazing people on the boards!  Thank you so much!


----------



## 3 Little Princesses

I love it!! Could I have a copy too please?  mrsconnor@comcast.net
Thanks.


----------



## lorainfam

I would also love a copy please!!!  kjlorain@hotmail.com

Thanks


----------



## Mkat35

I would love a copy and the packing lists.

kathryn_blanchard@hotmail.com 

thanks!


----------



## gracielou

I'd love a copy as well!  bpratter @ gmail.com

TIA!


----------



## karebear06

Could I have a copy too?

kariktn@aol.com

Thanks


----------



## Kurby

up to date again.


----------



## Neeter

Great job!  I make planners to take with us but mine are nowhere near as nice as yours.  Can you please send me a copy?
My e-mail address is:  annitar@yahoo.com

Also, can someone tell where can I download the Disney fonts?


----------



## Moeluv4u7

Kurby, you're a Gem!   I have been doing this for our upcoming trip- But, of course, on a small steno pad- I would love a copy- I PM'd ya! What a great way to keep track!


----------



## toy

count me in on the copy. I am a big planner but my stapled sheets of excel spreadsheet just doesn't compare. 
toyjsu@yahoo.com


----------



## Shann50952

That is awesome.  We are going in February with our 11 month old.  I would love a copy of what you have put together.


----------



## Shann50952

sorry mommy brain....I forgot my e-mail (SEM1998@verizon.net)


----------



## angieheinrich

Wow!  This is great.  What organization and planning.  How do you get a copy?


----------



## dup27

Could I have a copy to ?
marcdupuis27@yahoo.ca
Thanks!


----------



## Moeluv4u7

just bumping it up...


----------



## absmom2

Very new to the boards but would love a copy to help with our upcoming trip.  If you could send a copy to treasured 41 at yahoo dot com I would really appreciate it (sorry I can't post actual email addresses yet).


----------



## zan65

I'm a newbie to the boards, so I guess I can't post e-mail address or send PM yet either?  Would love to get a copy of the planner.  Looks like a great design.


----------



## tink fan

I'd love a copy too along with the packing list. 

eac217@sbcglobal.net

Thanks!!!


----------



## ConfettiClowns

Please email me a copy!!   

confetticlowns@msn.com 

Thank you!!!


----------



## scrappinmom

AMAZING! I truly thought I was organized...you beat me hands down sister!!!!

I would love a copy 

my email addy is cfoleym@aol.com

THANKS!


----------



## dreamalittledream

these are the coolest! 
I would also love a copy. 
jlpentp@comcast.net


----------



## Trinity524

dreamalittledream said:


> these are the coolest!
> I would also love a copy.
> jlpentp@comcast.net



I PM'd you with my email address.  I would love any templates you have!!!!


----------



## imotis

Thank you so much for sharing !
Please email to imotis at hotmail.com.

thanks !


----------



## Kurby

Neeter said:


> Great job!  I make planners to take with us but mine are nowhere near as nice as yours.  Can you please send me a copy?
> My e-mail address is:  annitar@yahoo.com
> 
> Also, can someone tell where can I download the Disney fonts?



The font is called Waltograph.  if you do a search you'll find a few sites you can down load it from


----------



## Kurby

all caught up again 

hope you all are busy planning your trips


----------



## zan65

Kurby said:


> all caught up again
> 
> hope you all are busy planning your trips



Just sent you a PM with my e-mail.  (My 1st PM so hope it went through).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tink&Peter

PM'd you with my email address because I, like the rest of the Dis world, want a copy please.   

Thanks much!


----------



## erisgirl44

Can I please too have a copy? erisgirl44@aol.com


----------



## xchristinax

May I have a copy too please? My email is Rubies18@ hotmail.com. Thanks!


----------



## PrincessTurpie

I am a type A planner and your charts made my heart skip a beat!  I am new to the boards researching how to spend my 10 long months while waiting.  I would love to have copies of your charts and checklists!  Would you mind sending them to me?  My email is hturpen @ att . net (I am hoping the spaces help with the email situation since this is my first post)

Thank you so much for sharing your hard work!  We really appreciate it!


----------



## Jenna319

Can I have a copy also?  My email is jennaaugustine@yahoo.com.   Thanks for taking the time to create that!! =)


----------



## Williams55

Can I have a copy to please, even if my husband thinks I am nuts for doing this much preplanning? 

dwilliams55 @ verizon.net

Thanks!!


----------



## Tarheel girl 1975

I think that is so cool... Could I please have a copy? My email is troutmans at mac.com. Thanks so much!


----------



## CS3SONS

Could I please have a copy? csanders2543 @ aol.com

Thanks, headed down for Thanksgiving


----------



## lilyfrog73

I just PM'd you for copies. What a great idea!!


----------



## NaplesRI

I also just PMd you- absolutely love it and appreicate your sharing!!


----------



## banderboo

I would love a copy as well. My email is my username with @yahoo.com

thanks they are awesome


----------



## dup27

Could you try e-mailing it again, it seem it didn't go through the first time.
marcdupuis27@yahoo.ca


----------



## mickeymotto

WOW! I love your design. I would love if you could send it to me too, please! Thank you!

motto77@msn.com


----------



## Kurby

all caught up again including all the pm's


----------



## mickeymotto

Thanks you so much for the spread sheet. It is great!  I want to know...where did you find your graphics that you used? I would love to modify some of those for my upcoming trip.


----------



## Kurby

which ones are you referring too?  

I made the Mickey family, got the maps from Dis and the hotel photos from disney.com


----------



## Beckie w/ an IE

I know that you have been sending your template out for almost the whole year, but could you stand one more...?  We are surprising our 5 year old for Christmas and I would love to be stylish *and* organized.

Thanks a Bunch!
My e-mail address is beckie.conway@sbcglobal.net


----------



## PrincessTurpie

Thank you so much for the spreadsheet.  This is just what I needed!  You are awesome!


----------



## mickeymotto

Kurby said:


> which ones are you referring too?
> 
> I made the Mickey family, got the maps from Dis and the hotel photos from disney.com



The Mickey family.....I need one with boys. Didi you get in on a particular thread?


----------



## Kurby

I made them.  What's your email again and i'll make one with a boy instead of a girl for you.



mickeymotto said:


> The Mickey family.....I need one with boys. Didi you get in on a particular thread?


----------



## mickeymotto

Kurby said:


> I made them.  What's your email again and i'll make one with a boy instead of a girl for you.



OMGosh Thank you! Actually I have 3 boys.  

My email is : motto77@msn.com


----------



## Beckie w/ an IE

Thank you so much.  This spreadsheet will help keep my mind straight when planning!  You're the best!


----------



## Kurby

it may be a bit busy - but here is what i came up with


----------



## Kurby

here's another version


----------



## girlsmom

oh pretty please with cherry on top, may I have one too?!?! we leave this sunday 9/21!
brookrobinsonphoto@gmail.com


----------



## KsClkr

I would love a copy also.  Very neat!
Thank You!


----------



## magickingdom

May I have one too??  
Thank You!!!

teach2inspire@hotmail.com


----------



## vikingsfankt

Of course just as all the others, I would love to have a copy of this too.  I appreciate all your hard work on this and your willingness to share with others.  

My email is

vikingsfankt@yahoo.com

Thanks
Kari


----------



## disfamily3

I love this!  If you are not too tired of sending emails...we would love one also.  tleighann@bellsouth.net
You did a great job!


----------



## mickeytattoo95

Can you forward that to me too.  ecellar at cascadehills dot com
Also, if anyone has the last mouse savers (9/15) newsletter could you pass that along too?  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## mickeymotto

Kurby said:


> it may be a bit busy - but here is what i came up with





Kurby said:


> here's another version



Thank you so much!!!    They are perfect!!!!


----------



## crazyf0rthem0use

Great suggestions


----------



## Kurby

I've added Mickey Families to the very first post.  If you want the planning sheet let me know and i'll email it then go to the first post and choose your mickey family to replace mine


----------



## kimis

I love your families, could you please do just a mickey and minnie without any kids for those of us that go without children.  thank you


----------



## Elvis1515

I'd love a copy of your spreadsheet.

thanks

Lisa


----------



## Kurby

kimis said:


> I love your families, could you please do just a mickey and minnie without any kids for those of us that go without children.  thank you






Gotchya.  Adults - no kids 

Here ya go


----------



## Kurby

KsClkr said:


> I would love a copy also.  Very neat!
> Thank You!




Hi KsClkr.  I need an email address for you


----------



## Kurby

Elvis1515 said:


> I'd love a copy of your spreadsheet.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Lisa





Lisa, I need your email addy too.

Karen.


----------



## Kurby

girlsmom said:


> oh pretty please with cherry on top, may I have one too?!?! we leave this sunday 9/21!
> brookrobinsonphoto@gmail.com




Hi Brook,

I sent you the planning sheet.  Hope you got it in time.


----------



## Shannystamper

This is amazing work. I would love a copy.  Thanks for sharing.
Shannystamper@yahoo.com


----------



## Kurby

All caught up.

Don't forget.  Mickey Families on the first page.


----------



## chaoscent

I am sorry to bother you.  I think you sent it to me but I can't find it      The guy that lives in my computer moved it somewhere & I don't know where?    
I would erase the guy (I know it's a guy, it is a computer geek guy too) if I could find him, but he stays pretty well hidden when I am looking for him.  So if you could find it in your heart to send me another one, I promise to hide it from him so he can't move it any more.  
Thank you so very much    Penny 
chaoscent@verizon.net


----------



## paramedic52

I would be forever grateful if you could send me the neat planning sheets you made up.  I would need a family of hubby, wife, male pre-teen, & young (4) boy.

Thanks so much!!! My email is Stacy52@comcast.net


----------



## HalloweenBaby

I would love a copy too! This is a wonderful idea.

Thanks,
Sam

walther@ameritech.net


----------



## PrincessBetsy

Hiya,

This is an amazing planning sheet.  If you are not too busy, could you please send one to me.  My email is:  blarue@embarqmail.com
Could I have the Mickey family, with a wife, husband, a daughter (age 18), and a son (age 15)?  Thank you so much!  I truly appreciate all the hard work you have put into this.  Thank you again!!


----------



## wahmtexas

I would love a copy, behomelikeme@yahoo.com Thanks so much, I am planning our trip much like this too but did not have  template.


----------



## mmaikisch

Your planning sheets look wonderful!!  Could you please send me a copy to mmaikisch04@yahoo.com?  We are traveling with myself, my husband, an 8 year old girl, a 2 year old girl, and just grandma this trip.  I didn't see a family with 2 girls and just grandma.  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## WisconsinDisneyGirl

I LOVE your planning sheets!  I put together a spreadsheet the other day but I like your planning sheets better!  Can you email me the sheets at:
leigh_tracy@yahoo.com

Thanks again!!!


----------



## sluggozmom

Awesome......... Can you please send me copies to ?
Thank you!!!
Annie 
3capricorns@comcast.net


----------



## lorivegas

I don't know if you ever check for your private messages on this board, so I thought I'd  let you know, I also would LOVE your "planner". Thank you SO much for your generosity!


----------



## fivefordisney

lorivegas said:


> I don't know if you ever check for your private messages on this board, so I thought I'd  let you know, I also would LOVE your "planner". Thank you SO much for your generosity!



Ditto for me too!


----------



## Kurby

done - up to date.

i've done my best to get all the requested Mickey Families but if i missed you please let me know.


----------



## LilLisaLou

Is it possible to get a Mickey family of:
Mom, Dad, big girl, Grandpa, Grandma

Please?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Cindi0511

That is awesome! Could I get it e-mailed as well? I wish there was a way to help you with all the e-mailing since I'm sure you had no idea what you were getting into.  cindi0511@yahoo.com

Thank you again!. If the Lord wills, I am going in Feb. with my mom, sister, two little daughters and one nephew. We've never gone that long before, so we will have to be organized this time.


----------



## clachleman

Can you send me your planning sheets and the packing sheets?  (clachleman@hotmail.com) Also could you make a Micky family of Mom, Dad, two little boys (6 yrs), and a little baby boy (1 yr)?


----------



## jillianjewels

Your sheets are amzing truely a disney work of art.  Please help me the desperate housewife.  To not only look good, but be organized too.
We are a family of four mom,dad,bother7, baby sis 2.
Hugs


----------



## PrincessBetsy

I just wanted to thank you for making a Mickey family for me!  I love it!


----------



## kaitlin-n-mom

Your sheets are wonderful, I would love to have a copy.  My family is just me and my daughter (17).  I am pming you my email address.

Thanks


----------



## Kurby

Mom and daughter - here ya go


----------



## Kurby

jillianjewels said:


> Your sheets are amzing truely a disney work of art.  Please help me the desperate housewife.  To not only look good, but be organized too.
> We are a family of four mom,dad,bother7, baby sis 2.
> Hugs



Here's your family but if you want the sheets i need your addy.


----------



## Missin'Disney

Hi! Awesome planning sheets.  When you have a moment, would you please e-mail me a copy at lisa@wdwtravels.com?

Thanks so much!  My clients thank you too!


----------



## lucyanna girl

How cute! Would you please send me a copy.

Thanks

Penny


----------



## newrygirl

Hi, 
   could you send me your planning sheets also and picture of family with Mom, Dad, boy(15) boy (12) and just a Granma. wow this is awesome. my email is bleue@mts.net 
thanks so very much


----------



## kaitlin-n-mom

Kurby said:


> Mom and daughter - here ya go




Thank you so much.


----------



## Kurby

Seems as though we're only able to post 25 images in one post so i'll add some here and try to think of how to add them to the original post


----------



## wtudor3201

I'd love to have copies of the cards emailed to me as well (wendyadpi@yahoo.com)

They are so awesome!


----------



## mamaglenn

This is a great resource!  I would love to have a copy.  My trip includes, mom, dad, boy 7, boy 18 months.

Thanks!
Amy
(amyglenn3@yahoo.com)


----------



## o2bnoz

This is great!  Would it be possible to get the planning sheets (DeeKinney710@aol.com) and the picture for a Grandma, Mom and boy (age 4).

You are wonderful!!


----------



## Kurby

Ok - here's the scoop.

I'm going to creat a Mickey Family Thread and will post all the Family croups there.

It's the only way I can keep the families on the front pages for easy finding.

Just letting everyone know.


----------



## LilLisaLou

Thanks so much!!! I love it!!!!



LilLisaLou said:


> Is it possible to get a Mickey family of:
> Mom, Dad, big girl, Grandpa, Grandma
> 
> Please?
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## kellscottkait

This looks great!! Can you please send me a copy?

THANK YOU!


----------



## Kurby

need your email addy


----------



## Kurby

up to date again.

All requested Families are in the new thread - please see there before asking for one so i'm not duplicating ones.

here's the people i have created so far.

Mom
Dad
Nana
Papa
Aunt or Sister
Uncle or Brother
Girls - baby, toddler, 6ish, 10ish and teen
Boys - baby, toddler, 6ish, 10ish and teen

I'll create any combo just make sure it hasn't been done already please


----------



## clachleman

Can you make a Mom, Dad, toddler boy, and two 6ish boys?    Or did I miss that one?


----------



## DisDreaminMom

Could you please email me a copy, too? You did a really great job on making this! Thanks (fensmarkfarm@aol.com).


----------



## Kurby

close but not quite - i had done a toddler and school age but not twins.



are the 6 year olds twins?  or cousins?





clachleman said:


> Can you make a Mom, Dad, toddler boy, and two 6ish boys?    Or did I miss that one?


----------



## Kurby

Done - look in the Mickey Family Post





Kurby said:


> close but not quite - i had done a toddler and school age but not twins.
> 
> 
> 
> are the 6 year olds twins?  or cousins?


----------



## LORI522

I would love a copy of your amazing planning sheets.  Thank you so much for taking the time to share your hard work with all of us!!!

Since this is my very first post I am restricted from posting my email address, but I will try to PM you my information.  Thanks!


----------



## kaitlin-n-mom

Can someone please help me.  I can't for the life of me figure out how to open this file.  When it opens it just looks like a bunch of coding.   Not sure what I am doing wrong.  I am using MS Word.  

Thanks
Dawn


----------



## clachleman

Kurby said:


> Done - look in the Mickey Family Post



Thanks so much! I love it!!!   The boys are actually step-brothers. Although my DH and I get asked all the time if they are twins!


----------



## Kurby

code?  it's done in MS Word - are you opening it in something else?


----------



## Kurby

You wont be able to post an email addy or pm me until around 12 posts BUT you could do what others have done and type it like this.

you@ gmail . com





LORI522 said:


> I would love a copy of your amazing planning sheets.  Thank you so much for taking the time to share your hard work with all of us!!!
> 
> Since this is my very first post I am restricted from posting my email address, but I will try to PM you my information.  Thanks!


----------



## kaitlin-n-mom

Kurby said:


> code?  it's done in MS Word - are you opening it in something else?



Here is a sample of what it looks like:

½*Ò8Q«/¤Éîæßwd'¦$^»Äøb°Å¼y3ïÍÈ« k'I{W±»rÉ
pÒ+ív û¹ùºøÀÂ)a¼ !±õÛ7«Í1@*(Ú¥í ÃGÎÜ ©ô  Ô>Zô w< ùGìß/ï¹ô                                                                                                       

I am using MS Word.  I am usually pretty proficient in Word but this one has thrown me for a loop.    After doing a little research, I see that there is a docx compatability pack for MS 2007.  Do you think I need to download that first?


----------



## Kurby

well i have no clue - now i wonder if others have had a hard time opening it.

let me see if i can save it a different way.


----------



## Kurby

ok - whats your email again - not sure if this worked but lets give it a try


----------



## kaitlin-n-mom

Kurby said:


> ok - whats your email again - not sure if this worked but lets give it a try



all fixed now, thanks


----------



## Kurby

ok - sent - let me know if you can open it.


----------



## kaitlin-n-mom

I got it    

Looks great, you did an awesome job.  Thanks


----------



## Elvis1515

Can I have a copy too?

Thanks much

Lisa


----------



## HLDisney

Hi Kurby,

I just saw your very cute Mickey Families.  Would it be possible for you to do one for a Mom and daughter?    I know you have a Mom/teen daughter one but I'm looking for a younger girl (maybe around elementary school age)   My DD is 6 now but I figure I could use a girl child one for at least several more years.

The clothing can be generic or else a Cinderella Castle for both.

Thanks,
Helen


----------



## Kurby

Elvis1515 said:


> Can I have a copy too?
> 
> Thanks much
> 
> Lisa





Need an email addy Lisa


----------



## Kurby

Done










HLDisney said:


> Hi Kurby,
> 
> I just saw your very cute Mickey Families.  Would it be possible for you to do one for a Mom and daughter?    I know you have a Mom/teen daughter one but I'm looking for a younger girl (maybe around elementary school age)   My DD is 6 now but I figure I could use a girl child one for at least several more years.
> 
> The clothing can be generic or else a Cinderella Castle for both.
> 
> Thanks,
> Helen


----------



## HLDisney

That was quick!  Thanks!

Helen


----------



## Mckylovnfmly

Could you please email me a copy, too? These are great! (rmorrisb@msn.com) Thanks!


----------



## MNMinnie

I would love a copy!  I so admire an organized and creative mind!!
heidi . roehl @ yahoo . com

Thanks!!


----------



## aprild

can i please have a copy also?

thank you in advance!

duncanfamilyx4 @ hotmail.com


----------



## Kurby

Missed these but i'm all caught up again.

sorry for the delay.

Karen.


----------



## connorsgram

I love these!  Could I have a copy please?
djconnor2@yahoo.com


----------



## Mckylovnfmly

Thanks!


----------



## Elvis1515

evis1515@earthlink.net

Woud love a copy!

Thanks


----------



## 8disneyfans

This is SWEET!!!! I just pm you about our large family.  You are amazing!!!!
Could I please have a copy sent to me also.

I so wish I was this creative! And I am not just buttering you up  I really mean it!!!
bkagestevens1@comcast.net

Thank you again!!!
Jennifer


----------



## Goobergirl

I would love a copy if you get a chance, thanks! Eve00Night @ aol . com

What a great idea, beats my notebook and pen version I had started!!!


----------



## erinericmom

Could I please have a copy too?  I am new to this board and it won't let me post my e-mail without 10 post I only have 2, could you send it through this site?  I don't know if that will work any advice would be greatly welcomed.
Thanks in advance.  If you are still making the mickey families could I please have for DH ,Me, DD(9), DS(5) and Grandma.  Thank You Thank You Thank You


----------



## tnmomof4

Your planning sheets are great!!  Could I please have a copy of them?

I looked through your families and didn't see one that would fit our family. If it is too much work or trouble that's okay...   

Our family is:

DH, Me, DS (12), DS (10), twin boys (5)(always dressed the same), Gramma, Grandpa, their DS (11)


My e-mail is:
sarahjmccoy@comcast.net


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Kurby

Can't send through the site but when you get enough posts under your belt come back and post your email and i'll send it out

or you could just separate it in your next post ie:

you @ emailaddress. com



erinericmom said:


> Could I please have a copy too?  I am new to this board and it won't let me post my e-mail without 10 post I only have 2, could you send it through this site?  I don't know if that will work any advice would be greatly welcomed.
> Thanks in advance.  If you are still making the mickey families could I please have for DH ,Me, DD(9), DS(5) and Grandma.  Thank You Thank You Thank You


----------



## Kurby

All up to date again.

Happy Thanksgiving (Canadian) everyone.


----------



## coconutisland9@yahoo

I would love a copy!!!!
Thanks!!!

coconutisland9@yahoo.com


----------



## LORI522

I finally have my 10 posts, so now I can send you my email address!!!  

Can you send me a copy of your amazing spreadsheet.......jakesmom522@yahoo.com

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## 0sydnie6

would you please send me your disney planning sheets they are so cute and would love to use them on our upcoming trip to disney in December. Thanks


----------



## mickeeemouse

I love your Mickey families.  Could you please send me a copy of your sheets for our upcoming trip in May, they look great.  Our Mickey family would include me, DH, DS 10, DS 5, DD 1 and our dear Uncle Bill, who will be coming with us. The kids are so excited they love there Uncle Bill and he is coming to Disney with us too.  My e-mail is dmarkusz2@aol.com Your planning sheets will help me out tremendously.  All of your hard work will make my life a little easier.   Thank you again.


----------



## ybertrand

Could you please send me a copy of your planning sheets as well? 

ybertrand97@gmail.com

They are wonderful. I have been trying to come up with a way to combine all of my plans, info, etc. The computer genius, I am NOT! 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## lilyfrog73

Hi Kurby, I already have your plan and just now saw this post about changing the family pic. I like the 2nd mickey family in the first post but my daughter is almost 8 and my son almost 2. Would you be able downsize the boy a little for me? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## TammyLynn33

OMg TY so much for this amazing post.. Could you please send it to me as well..

tammylynn_74@hotmail.com


----------



## nycsmileys

That is just too cute.


----------



## vikkii19

I am such a planner, your planning sheets would be great for our upcoming trip. 

Would you mind sending them to me vick_leb@hotmail.com

I would appreciate it sooo much.


----------



## TiffersEW

I LOVE your planner...could you please e-mail it to me at yahoo.com, my s/n is TiffCote.  Thank you soooooo much!


----------



## Elvis1515

Hi!  I can't wait to use your Planner!  If possible, please email me a copy!

elvis1515@earthlink.net

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## fishie

We just decided we can't wait to go back to WDW!  These planning sheets are fantastic!  Can you email me a copy?  mashamcd@comcast.net 

Thanks!

Wendy


----------



## twins4disney

if you have time could I get your spreadsheets, they are so much nicer than the ones I have now.


----------



## denise5374

HI!

I love your sheets!  Can you email me a copy....fields200@msn.com.  Our famly is me, DH, DD and DS.

Thanks so much!

Denise


----------



## southernbelle5672

Would you please send me a copy?
southernbelle5672@yahoo.com

Thank you so much!


----------



## tealover4u

I would LOVE a copy as well.  I'm taking my son the second week in December for his first trip.  Thank you SO MUCH!!!

Dona 
Westminster, MD

I just joined this group and the post came back saying I had to post at least 10 posts in order to leave an email address. I am going to put a space between every letter to see if it works.   Please take the spaces out for the address.

b i l l d o n a 1 @ c o m c a s t . n e t


----------



## EvanMaddieMouse

Hello, I would love one of these as well! For a family of 4: Dad, mom, boy, girl. We're going at Christmas, and I would love to have a super-organized Disney Book this time!

kmbrn@comcast.net

Thank you!!


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

Hi!
I love your planning sheets!  Could you please send me a copy too?  And half the fun of a disney trip is the planning!  My email address is vkseid@hotmail.com.  Thank you so much! 
-Virginia


----------



## Kurby

Back up to date again - don't forget to check the Mickey Family post for your family combo.


----------



## AChameleon

I would love a copy as well please.

Our family going is Mom, Dad, DD(5) DS(3) Grandma and Grandpa


----------



## disneybound2010

If you have the time, I would LOVE a copy of your spreadsheets. This is exactly what I have been looking for.

As for the Mickey family, it is DH DW DS Grandmother and Grandfather. Thank you again!

Jillian

hidechick98@yahoo.com


----------



## Liza Lee

I'd also love copies of everything.

And, I've looked through your families, and my family just isn't there.

We have dh and me, the three girls are--one my height and the other two about three inches shorter (IRL).  One son is between the short girls and the tall girl and the other son is about 5 inches shorter than that.

elizabethleeb at bellsouth.net

Thank you so much for doing this!  You're marvelous!!!


----------



## Happyathome

could I get some, too please?

Our family...DH, me, dd (10) dd (8) dd (6) ds (4)

my email...

dhhopp at yahoo dot com

thanks!!


----------



## mommagoofof4

I would love to have a copy of this! Great idea! 
If you time and are still emailing these, would love to get one. 
My email is danie238@yahoo.com

Thank you so much!

Oh yeah, family is mom, dad, 12 year old (girl), 9 year old(boy), 6 year old(girl), and 3 year old(boy)


----------



## tassma

Hello,  

Please email me too at tpowers@schwartzbon.com.

Thanks,
Tassma


----------



## shortkathleen

Adorable planning sheets!  Can you email me a copy?  Thank you so much!!
We are a mom, dad, little boy, little girl

shortkathleen@hotmail.com


----------



## tig68fan

Wow...I can see how planning is needed for 16 days.  I'll be there for 4 days in December and will definitely use a scaled down version.


----------



## crl

You did a great job!
If you have a moment, I'd love to have a copy. 
Thanks,
Crystal
crlacey80@hotmail.com


----------



## katiebug86

Will you please send them to me ..

Katiegates728@gmail.com


----------



## Poohs#1fan

Can you please send me a copy, too?  Thank you so much!!!!
amoyer1127@aol.com


----------



## MamaCrush

Me too, me too!!  Could I please get a copy of your IMPRESSIVE planning sheets???  I could spend hours and never come up with something this good.   I would appreciate it!  dglong@poyners.com


----------



## Kurby

Up to date again


----------



## mf6764

Could you send me a copy of your great planning sheets
"mf6764@hotmail.com"

Thanks


----------



## BlondieQ182

oo I would love a copy of your planning sheets!
"suzan288@yahoo.com"
Thanks!!!


----------



## pigget74

I would love a copy of your planning sheets.  Thanks
hrsadam@yahoo.com


----------



## *Seanaci*

I would also love a copy of the planning sheets.

seanaci@comcast.net

It's a very creative! Thanks in advance!


----------



## itschile

I would also love a copy of your sheets. If I could get it with a Mom, Dad, Teenage Boy and Toddler Boy.  Thanks So Much

itschile_2 @ yahoo.com

without the spaces


----------



## wlandrum

I would love a copy as well! Thank you for sharing all of your hard work. 

wendi.landrum at gmail.com


----------



## migmarlin

Please send me a copy at me email migmarlin @ netscape.com 
Thanks


----------



## uriel12

I would love a copy but since this is my first post, I cannot put my email address.  Do you have a link where we could download the planner?


----------



## thanks

I would absolutely love to have the file sent to me!  my email address is tiffeg at gmail.com

thanks so much!


----------



## ILuvCrush

Hi Kurby!!  You are amazing!!  What a great job you did on those planning sheets!  If it's not too much bother ould I please have a copy too 

cropmom1019@yahoo.com

Thanks!!
Paula


----------



## goofyboyzmom

People make fun of me for my organizing!!!  Could you please send me a copy?  I think this is absolutely awesome!  Thanks.  ra-rha@twmi.rr.com  My family combo is Mom, Dad, 3 teen-age boys.  Thanks again!


----------



## Vandercapellen

I think what you are doing here is wonderful!! I would LOVE a copy also.

vandercapellen@yahoo.com


Thank You SO Much!!!


----------



## *pixie*dust*

I would like a copy also for Myself, DS and DGranny

eclecticco@hotmail.com


----------



## rubyrain

could i please get a copy too. email addy is ruby_rain@hotmail.com
thanks alot!! you rock!!  (there is a underscore line after ruby)


----------



## movid

new to WDW and just found out mom is taking my family at the end of January.  We don't have a lot of money OR TIME!  Our family is mom,dad, 4 daughters and grandma.  Thanks so much for being willing to share.  I'm new on the disboards so I can't put my email direct into this.  It's the following WITHOUT spaces-  movid  @  hotmail  .  com   Thank you so much!


----------



## krismom

I'd love one as well!
Kris@wdwtravels.com
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fsdriver

I would so love a copy please, fsdriver2001@yahoo.com

thanks so much


----------



## Kurby

i'm trying to find a site where i can upload it and everyone who wants it can just down load it - anyone know of one that's free?

the whole thing is huge but if i cut it down to the 4 parks and 2 water parks it's about 16 pages.


----------



## Kurby

Ok - I think i found a site

Go to this site

https://my.huddle.net/Logout2.aspx

login as follows

User name - kurby01
Password - disney

all lower case.

once in you'll see a file called Disney Planning Sheet

click it - then click view/download.

and you're done.

don't forget to log out when your finished and please don't use it for any other files.

and finally if you wouldn't mind posting here to keep this post on top for others to see.

Thanks.


----------



## fsdriver

Kurby said:


> Ok - I think i found a site
> 
> Go to this site
> 
> https://my.huddle.net/Logout2.aspx
> 
> login as follows
> 
> User name - kurby01
> Password - disney
> 
> all lower case.
> 
> once in you'll see a file called Disney Planning Sheet
> 
> click it - then click view/download.
> 
> and you're done.
> 
> don't forget to log out when your finished and please don't use it for any other files.
> 
> and finally if you wouldn't mind posting here to keep this post on top for others to see.
> 
> Thanks.



you are awesome, worked perfectly

thanks so much!


----------



## Vandercapellen

I just checked it out. It lookes great!! After I get home I'll have to download it and play with it to make it ours!!

Thanks!!


----------



## tylerdee

Awesome!!


----------



## disneynuts777

THANK YOU!!!  I thought that my spreadsheet was good but this one puts mine to shame!!! Thanks for all your work. It downloaded perfectly from huddle for me to save. And yes I remembered to log out


----------



## dwsandy

got it!  Thanks a bunch


----------



## Kurby

bump


----------



## Vandercapellen

Hey, is there any way this thread could be made sticky? Just a thought!!


----------



## Kurby

that would be a great idea and if someone could tell me how to change the title i'll change it to Disney Vacation Plan.

just another though since the original title doesn't make sense anymore since i've had hundreds of requests and who knows how many people have downloaded it since i put it up on that site.


----------



## emh1129

Thank you SO much!


----------



## Kurby

Changed the name of the thread


----------



## kesharn81

thanks for the tips...

they should be useful to all of us...


----------



## Kblue

Thank you so much for the planning sheets. I am planning our honeymoon. This is the first trip that I have had to plan by myself. These sheets will help me so much!


----------



## Ti2GrLvr

Thanks for all of your work. Could I please get a copy of the packing list?? Much appreciated  

pcurrie40@yahoo.com


----------



## CLASSICPOOH2002

Can I please get a copy of your spreadsheets?
willismelonie@roadrunner.com

Thanks so much for all of your hard work!

I went online and pulled- thanks!


----------



## Kurby

the packing list is on the same document as the spread sheep/planning sheet.  it's all done in WORD.  Just go to the very first post, find the link and follow the directions to get the pages.

if you have any problems let me know.



Ti2GrLvr said:


> Thanks for all of your work. Could I please get a copy of the packing list?? Much appreciated
> 
> pcurrie40@yahoo.com


----------



## nana2tots

May i get a copy of your Spreadsheets ? Thanks
 Nana


----------



## Sharron379

Can I please have a copy of your spreadsheet.  I am needing some help in organizing this upcoming trip.  We have found that we are needing to get more organized now that we go with our kiddos.  Thanks again for sharing all of your hard work!  My email is sharron379@yahoo.com 

Thank you in advance,
Sharron
Many trips to Contemporary/Poly and All-star Music and Sports as a kid
Contemporary 3/2/08-3/8/08
Poly 3/4/09-2/12/09


----------



## my3weasels

I would love to get a copy of the planning sheets. Thank you!

stacieglee@gmail.com


----------



## ratherbeindisney

May I please have a copy of the planning sheets.  I tried to access the huddle site but when I do click on the disney planning sheet it pulls up something someone typed about a track and field day and a tour of some Ice Cream Factory. ??????  Thank you for your help.

jjkedison@att.net


----------



## Kurby

really?  wow - try to do something nice and someone has to go an spoil it for people


----------



## northcoast_momma

Would love this too - thanks for sending........


cholroyd   @   ncweb.    com


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

I too would LOVE LOVE LOVE these
deeneedsthis@live.com

Thank you for sharing your gift!


----------



## Kurby

Found a site to host the document so please visit and download then come back and post a comment to keep this thread on the front page


----------



## Sharron379

Thank you so much for doing this.  We are almost in crunch time for our trip and for some reason I just cant get it together to plan stuff right now.  I really appreciate your generosity with sharing all of your hard work.  

Thanks,
Sharron


----------



## naynay80

Could you send it to me? naynay2801@mchsi.com

Thanks so much


----------



## carrischramm

would you mind emailing it to me?

It is amazing and all the work you've done??!?!  Wow

Carri

ccmjj5@gmail.com


----------



## Moury4




----------



## Anna77

Hi,

I would be intrested in the WDW vacation spreadsheet. I'm travling solo. I click on the Miocrosoft link and I get an example of someone else's trip where they are staying. How can I get one personalized for me? My E-mail address is anna7539@aol.com


                                         Anna


----------



## Kurby

it's a word document - you have to download it then just change it to whatever you need


----------



## wdisneyaholic

I would like a copy too if possible.

Thank you


----------



## nana2tots

Please, Please could i have a copy !!!!!
nana2tots@yahoo.com


----------



## wdisneyaholic

Sorry, forgot to give my email.  edoggy19@yahoo.com
Thanks


----------



## staticgirl50

Hmm- It wont let me change anything? I am computer dumb though!  Looks great though and TY for sharing!


----------



## shopn24seven

me, too, PLEASE?
Shopn24seven@aol.com 

TY.


----------



## Kurby

if you save it on your own computer it should let you change everything - not sure why it wont


----------



## MOM22princess

Hi 
Was able to save it to my desk top and make changes.

Thank you


----------



## shopn24seven

that LIVE SITE wouldn't open for me. 
Is it somewhere else?


----------



## shopn24seven

Tried the HUDDLE...that didn't work either.
Where else can I look?


----------



## Kurby

i think the site is down right now - it was working a couple of days ago 

maybe try again later today or tomorrow  




shopn24seven said:


> that LIVE SITE wouldn't open for me.
> Is it somewhere else?


----------



## Emme

Looks amazing!  I downloaded it and saved it but when I opened it in my documents it came out with some weird square symbol font .  Can anyone help me out please?


----------



## Kurby

do you have the Walt Disney font on your computer?  if not - you can down load it free and install it in your fonts then the squares should go away.

i think.


----------



## Emme

Yes I do have the Disney font loaded.  I am wondering if it's the program. I have Microsoft Works not Word...maybe that's it? 

I would so love it to work...


----------



## Kurby

ohhh that could be it - can you view it online and change it on your copy?


----------



## pixiemama3

ty this will help  alot.


----------



## Catlinste

This will really help.  Nice that you went to all that trouble to help others!!


----------



## shopn24seven

Could someone reply to what the site is I need to go to or PAGE no that is is posted. 2 sites, live and huddle do not work for me.
TY...


----------



## Kurby

http://workspace.office.live.com/#i...cvKn0jMNFgoVkHbrZHxt9e5H4Y5499SVMmXEQdEWzLXJ9

should work - not sure why you can't view it 



i just tried it and their server is down - seems to happen a lot but i can't complain too much it's free '


----------



## shopn24seven

LOL. GOOGLE CHROME didn;t let me open it.
ONE last question and I won't be a pain any longer, LOL.
I don't have WORD anymore...how can I save it to other word LIKE programs?

TY.


----------



## shellcruiser

Thanks for posting the directions.


----------



## theinquis

Yeah thanks!


----------



## Kurby

bumping


----------



## jenndla

These look great - can't wait to use them!


----------



## Disneyland Veteran

Wow... Seems very effective.


----------



## tink76

Thank you, Thank you!  I am excited to get to work on this.


----------



## hannah_03

These are fantastic! Thanks


----------



## ckdsnynt

Thanks for all your hard work! Love them. You are a hero.


----------



## geishagirl81

OMG  I almost have tears!   This file is sooo awesome for anal retentive types like me.  I started my binder, complete with scrapbook Mickey cover last night.  My dh came home from work and asked me why I was starting a curriclum unit if I wasn't teaching anymore!!!


----------



## Kurby

hahahaha that's so funny.

the only problem with starting early is that if you make changes like we did it's like starting all over again.  

we went from 17 nights to 10 plus a 4 night cruise.

totally changed everything - but it's just a follow the steps and continue LOL


----------



## geishagirl81

Agh.  This does not seem to convert well to Open Office.

I will have to download the file at my mom's house.


----------



## incruzcontrol2

Thanks for posting all this great info


----------



## earthiejen

thanks for the template!!


----------



## Tara619

Thanks!


----------



## cmiller2

thanks for the great info!!


----------



## cmiller2

you did a great job


----------



## cmiller2




----------



## Kurby

thank you

i'm glad to see they are still being enjoyed.  thought this thread fell off the face of DIS.  

Enjoy and have a wonder trip


----------



## bawsmom

all i can say is WOW!!   this is wonderful!!  and i don't even have a trip planned right now!! 

thanks so much for your hard work!!


----------



## cater00

Thanks!


----------



## heathersmom

Could you send me the templates?  These are awesome.  I've already started planning our trip in July.  These would really help.  amyrigo@hotmail.com  Thanks again!!


----------



## NCTripletMom

Thanks for providing the link to this info!


----------



## angtx

I would love a copy...I am always looking for planning tools.  my address is ang.sanford@sbcglobal.net

Thanks!!


----------



## absmom2

I would love to have a copy.  If you don't mind, my email address is treasured41@yahoo.com

Thank you!


----------



## october4mom

Can you send me a copy.  These are great and I just spent an hour trying to find this thread again.

Can't wait to personalize them for our 1st trip.

Posting this twice to get access to post an email


----------



## october4mom

here goes my post again with the email address.

ajlevenson@gmail.com

Thanks


----------



## poohteacher

Thanks!


----------



## Kurby

october4mom said:


> here goes my post again with the email address.
> 
> ajlevenson@gmail.com
> 
> Thanks




hi octobermom,

i don't have the file anymore but it is posted on the the first post and is abailable for downloading.

here's the link again

http://workspace.office.live.com/#i...cvKn0jMNFgoVkHbrZHxt9e5H4Y5499SVMmXEQdEWzLXJ9

just click and download then have fun changing it to your personal vacation


----------



## kristin t

These planning sheets look incredible, but when I try to open them, I just keep getting the message that it's loading, but nothing ever comes up.  Am I missing something else that I should do?  Has anyone else had this problem?
TIA!


----------



## thumbelina115

I'm having the same problem... It doesn't want to load!


----------



## Kurby

really?

i'll take a look at the site and see if there is something wrong.


----------



## Kurby

i just checked and it is still there but it took a long time to fully load.

if you have patience it will load and you'll get it.


----------



## KteaRN

this sounds great!  Thanks.

I'm at work right now and can't go to the link but will check it all out tomorrow!


----------



## angelsmith52

Ok,I think I figured it out. _NICE!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Amandamouseketeer

Thank you very much


----------



## akenneson

thanks for sharing!!  The link on the first post worked fine for me.  I clicked on it, it came right up and then I downloaded it to my computer...took not even a minute


----------



## SandiKB

Thanks!!!


----------



## sylhar12

I am so using this!!!!


----------



## KelleyGirl

Thanks!


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

Thank you so much!!!
The link on the first page worked fine and it only took a few seconds to load.
I'm totally using this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enchantednana

Kurby said:


> i used Word and cells for the lines.
> 
> just had to figure out the right side which was our travel plans, reservation numbers and approx time we wanted to dine.
> 
> will make it very easy to add the res no. when we make the adr's
> 
> if anyone wants a copy just let me know.
> 
> i also have a packing list for dh, dd and myself which could be taylored for anyone else.



That is so cool
Would you please do one for me--eva_giles@hotmail.com
Thank you so much 
enchantednana


----------



## momtoemma1

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Disneynut5

Thank you very much.


----------



## Pooh's Pal

Thanks sooooooooooo much!!


----------



## My3kiddos

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## branannacait

Thank you this is our first trip and this is a great help


----------



## breammom

thanks


----------



## Lil Bo Peep

I have tried to click the link but it won't work for me. Not sure if it is just me or what. I would really love this it looks awesome. We are leaving for Disney in November for my Daughters sweet 16. If someone has this and maybe could email it to me 

thanks


----------



## Lil Bo Peep

I'm trying to get my email to you. I will try this and see if it works

puddly  @  teksavvy  .  com

I spaced it out to see if that works. Leave no spaces and you should be able to get to me. I would love to have this planning sheet. I think they might be having a problem with the website, I have tried for about 45 minutes and signed in both my daughter and myself a thousand times. If you could send the template and I can keep trying that would be great thanks so much.


----------



## Lil Bo Peep

Well it is me again  I figured it out, and it wasn't me it was the site. It is now up and working and I have it saved on my computer. 

I just took a quick look at it and will start my planning tonight after I get back from work. Thanks so much this is going to work out just great.


----------



## WelovMickey!

Thanks for this! I just downloaded it.


----------



## amamax2

Wow - I love it - thanks so much for letting all of us use your hard work!!


----------



## SCRAPBOOKQUEEN

I tried downloading this but I could not get it to work  Would someone e-mail me this please.  

krsmith@salud.unm.edu 

Thank you so much. 

Scrapbookqueen


----------



## maznorm

I'm struggling to download it too.  Could someone please email it to me at marieclairef@yahoo.com thanks.


----------



## Tigger822

I tried too!  it's telling me that i can't view i need a password!
My email is lbricker822@yahoo.com if some on can email me too.
I Spent all night tring to find this too!
Lisa


----------



## Halleysmom

I am having trouble downloading this too.  Could someone please email it to me.       I would really appreciate it!  Mattntracys @ aol .com   No spaces...I added spaces since it wouldn't let me enter the email address normally.

It looks like it would be extremely helpful in planning our September Disney vacation.  We want to make sure this trip is well planned since it will probably be our last vacation for about 8 years.


----------



## Kurby

if someone could tell me anothing site to upload it to i would be more then happy to do that for everyone


----------



## Halleysmom

I have seen other people on the forums put stuff like that on w w w . 4 shared . com  (No spaces).  I have never used it and don't know how it works but I have seen quite a few other people posted links to their stuff that way.


----------



## victomae

Thank you. This is just what I needed!


----------



## stitsh91

This is awesome...thanks!


----------



## cberhorst

Thank you!


----------



## aznaphrodite

Where is the link to the DCL tips spreadsheet?


----------



## jasmom

these look wonderful


----------



## tiggerplus5

thank you for all your hard work!


----------



## MommaMouse411

Kirbie...is there a DCL one ...and girl! you did an awesome job...really...


----------



## Kurby

thank you.\

no i didn't specifically do one for dcl but i just used the same ones and added dcl info to it.

what would you like to see on it - maybe over the summer i'll take a look and see how it can be changed


----------



## dismagic09

thanks!


----------



## MommaMouse411

hmm Ive never been on a disney cruise so I think i would want to write down, time of entertainment..which one I want to go to..babysitter reservations, um maybe ideas on what to pack what not to pack...for instance I know on Carnival they have shampoo and conditioner and soap on board..or toothpaste can't remember which..but I wouldn't have to bring that...maybe a space on DCL TIps (from another thread)...excursion times and where to meet..a money spent section...lol...


----------



## InLoveWithDOTS

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## momma2boys

These are wonderful.  Thank you for sharing this!!


----------



## Dylan_&_Blake's_mom

Kurby said:


> i used Word and cells for the lines.
> 
> just had to figure out the right side which was our travel plans, reservation numbers and approx time we wanted to dine.
> 
> will make it very easy to add the res no. when we make the adr's
> 
> if anyone wants a copy just let me know.
> 
> i also have a packing list for dh, dd and myself which could be taylored for anyone else.



would love a copy of both if I could please daisy_tms@yahoo.com


----------



## Meredisney

subscribing


----------



## Kurby

first THANK YOU to everyone who has downloaded my sheets - i'm thrilled to help anyone who needs it

but i also just want to remind everyone that i can't send them out anymore - i'm swamped with work, dd and life to email everyone who pm's me or posts here (i tried to keep up for months but got lost in it)

you are all welcome to click on one of the two links provided in the first post which will direct you to a site to download them - they are word documents and free for the taking.

Happy Planning.


----------



## Spevniak

very nice cards. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KAA1972

Awesome ideas!!


----------



## aharbin88

I am subscribing, in case new fabulous planning tools appear here! I dl'd the links in the first post, so now I just need to watch the YouTube video to see how to customize them. Thanks for posting everything!


----------



## mannpeg729

i love planning as much as the trip...ok, almost as much!


----------



## Lfee12

Hi Kurby,

you did an awesome job with the planning sheets. I love them. I would love to translate them to German so I can use them. Is that Ok with you?


----------



## zoie101

thanks


----------



## nursedaisy

These are great. Could you please send to me at jack @ jacks imports .com. Sorry it wouldn't let me post my email any other way. Thanks.


----------



## Kurby

Lfee12 said:


> Hi Kurby,
> 
> you did an awesome job with the planning sheets. I love them. I would love to translate them to German so I can use them. Is that Ok with you?



absoultly - have fun with them and thanks for asking


----------



## pdxJolene

Downloaded! 

THANKS!


----------



## takooda

could you send them to me helen at horizons11222gmail.com


----------



## Cinderellabride

Thanks! Looking at the packing list helped me remember a bunch of stuff I was forgetting to write on mine. 

11 days till we leave


----------



## sweetsixteen@disney

please send me a copy paulmichelle @sympatico.ca no space between the e and the @sign


----------



## jbmgsdmom

When I click on the 2 links on the first page, both sites say the file is not available.  Am I doing something wrong?  I would love to have these.  Please help!  Thanks!


----------



## KatieDisneyDarcy

I'm having the same problem - when I click the links they don't work. Would it be possible to get them emailed to me please? katie.darcy@twmuseums.org.uk

Thanks!
Katie


----------



## brevedecane

It very nice. I like it, I am very impress after saw it. I used Word, and cell lines. just had to understand the right side, which was our travel plans, booking numbers, and the time we wanted to eat.


----------



## Kurby

thank you - i'm glad it's still helping people.


----------



## dreweyj

Can you please send them to me?  My employer unfortunately blocks the links you've provided for me to download them.  My email is andrew.rhodes@53.com


----------



## Kurby

sorry andrew i don't have the files anymore - i can't send them out


----------



## Jillianv29

Is the 4 shared link not working now?


----------



## BuzzLiteyear

Someone posted this link a few days ago on the Theme Parks board. I don't think it's the same as the original in this post, but there are 5 or 6 downloads of WDW planning sheets and spreadsheets.

Disney World Planning Sheets


----------



## mdfalls

love love love love it!


----------



## MrsCC

BuzzLiteyear said:


> Someone posted this link a few days ago on the Theme Parks board. I don't think it's the same as the original in this post, but there are 5 or 6 downloads of WDW planning sheets and spreadsheets.
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this! I'm glad I can show my DH that I'm not the only one who "plans everything to death." His quote not mine. With our trip more than a year away Planning helps me keep my savings goal in mind and keeps me excited about it.


----------



## Belle4311

Kurby said:


> *PLEASE NOTE I have found a site that you can go to and down load your own copy of this document so i won't be emailing it out anymore - please go to the site below if you want a copy of the planning sheets and packing list - all I ask is that if you download it come back and post a comment here since this can not be made a sticky and if you found it it's because it was on the first page so please help others to find it too   *
> 
> Here are 2 sites you can download the file from.
> 
> http://workspace.office.live.com/#i...cvKn0jMNFgoVkHbrZHxt9e5H4Y5499SVMmXEQdEWzLXJ9
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/105955627/e1483eed/Disney_Vacation_Cards.html
> 
> 
> Hi - I've tried both of these sites and I don't see the planning guides!! Help, please!


----------



## BuzzLiteyear

I found a few planning sheets at www.thedisneyparks.com . I'm not sure if they ate the same but I used them for the trip we are currently on


----------

